#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-06-06
<pleia2> ok, running out to grocery store because I have no food, trying to get home by 7 for meeting, wish me luck :)
<nhaines> YokoZar: good evening!
<YokoZar> nhaines: cheers
<MarkDude> So the 1st agenda item is emacs vs vim?
<MarkDude> This should beinteresting
<philipballew> A fight to the deth perhpas is about to take place
<grantbow> don't tempt us troublemakers
<philipballew> pick vi pivk vi!!!
<grantbow> It was graduation day near the cafe I'm in. To all the graduates listening, Happy Graduation!
<MarkDude> Item 2 RMS, God, or just Demi-God?
<MarkDude> hmm I will go get popcorn
<jdeslip> Hi All
<grantbow> hi
<philipballew> hello!
<MarkDude> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2424094/RMS.jpg
<grantbow> I saw a tweet that lyz is getting food.
<MarkDude> Before the meeting- an RMS GNU-joke
<MarkDude> In good humor of course
<jdeslip> Let's wait a few minutes for pleia2, since she knows most about the main topic today
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11July03 edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11June19 edited
<pleia2> hello :)
<grantbow> greetings
<jdeslip> Hurray
<pleia2> yes, I have food now \o/
<pleia2> ok, let's get started
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11June5
<pleia2> the only thing we have on the agenda is our reapproval application
<pleia2> I sent an email to the list, got a few replies, but I just wanted to point it out again in case folks didn't see it and want to help: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2011-May/001691.html
<pleia2> I put a super basic skeleton up, but we need to flesh it out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/ApprovalApplication2011
<pleia2> reapproval shouldn't be hard, we've been doing team reports monthly since we got approved in 2009 \o/
<grantbow> what dates do we need to pay atention to?
<pleia2> dates where?
 * dragon walks in, find a seat in the back, and gets seated quietly without disturbing the decorum of the meeting.
<grantbow> I mean deadlines
<pleia2> we just need to get the approval app in before october
<pleia2> I'd prefer to do it earlier just to get it over with though
<pleia2> other questions?
<grantbow> oh, good. :-)
<jdeslip> Perhaps it would be a good idea to link to our original approval  application at the bottom
<pleia2> yeah, we can do that
<pleia2> and we'll review the whole thing at a meeting before we send it in to make sure everyone gets their stuff in
<grantbow> pleia2: you aren't a member?
<pleia2> grantbow: we have a lot of members not listed, I just copied over the skeleton from the old app
<pleia2> I haven't actually started updating it :)
<grantbow> aha!
<pleia2> myself, DarkwingDuck, iheartubuntu, philipballew...
<pleia2> lots of members!
<pleia2> oh erichammond too
<grantbow> he asked not to be listed last time
<pleia2> fair enough
<pleia2> not sure why we list them anyway tbh
<grantbow> after an IRC meeting that the log is available for
<pleia2> we can ask folks if they want to be on it
<grantbow> sounds like a good plan
<pleia2> anyway, we'll review that when it's in a more finished state :)
<pleia2> since that's the only agenda item, I think we can open it up to announcements, etc that people have
<pleia2> wednesday is ipv6 day, sf ubuntu hour and debian dinner :) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2011-June/001733.html
<jledbetter> Cool
<pleia2> and as always... other upcoming events are here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california
<philipballew> sac Ubuntu hour this friday. im sending out the email tonight and uploading it to the wiki
<pleia2> philipballew: cool, let us know if you need help adding it to the loco directory
<grantbow> and the wiki pages https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/
<jdeslip> philipballew: good luck!
<MarkDude> Geeknic- July 18th Heather Farms
<pleia2> MarkDude: woohoo
<grantbow> philipballew: great
<pleia2> MarkDude: MJ can't make it since he's on call :( but I'm coming up
<MarkDude> Day after the Jono loud music show in SF
<jledbetter> haha After I leave, of course ;)
<MarkDude> Hmm, well eps- acan you grill master
<MarkDude> crap jledbetter
<eps> We'll see.
<grantbow> sbay.org pizza after Geeknic too
<MarkDude> Cool
<MarkDude> Jono has his new drummer- and NOPE- its not grantbow
<pleia2> hehe
<MarkDude> he turned it down
<MarkDude> Although his stage diving was freakin' epic
<grantbow> I'm  too good for them
<MarkDude> true
<pleia2> haha grantbow++
<MarkDude> You let them down easy G
<MarkDude> That was nice of you
<grantbow> hehe
<pleia2> any other announcements, comments, questions?
<pleia2> oh! I mentioned ipv6 day on wednesday, do we want to see if we can get an AAAA record for ubuntu-california.org set up so we can participate?
<grantbow> sounds good
<pleia2> our linode has ipv6 (well, it will by wednesday, I am waiting on some people so I can do a reboot to enable it)
 * pleia2 has had a very ipv6 weekend prepping all her stuff :)
<grantbow> ::+1
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> alrighty, I think we're ready to wrap up for the evening then
<pleia2> thanks everyone :)
<pleia2> jledbetter: when are you in town?
<grantbow> thank you pleia2 :)
<MarkDude> Jono- when will you be on staage?
<grantbow> MarkDude: don't you know? :-P www.severedfifth.com/live/
<MarkDude> jledbetter, we may have another small event in WC when you are here
<MarkDude> grantbow, the time always changes
<grantbow> tell me about it
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> I forgot about that last time
<jledbetter> pleia2, end of the month
<MarkDude> how long you here for?
<jono> MarkDude, not sure, maybe 10pm
<jledbetter> Abit (logged) :)
<MarkDude> We are doing sumthin the start of July also
 * MarkDude no longer sees that word :)
<MarkDude> we can talk later
<jledbetter> lol Sounds good :)
<MarkDude> at a minimum- we are having a jledbetter coffe-palooza-stravaganza
<MarkDude> working title
<MarkDude> :D
<pleia2> +1
<MarkDude> your attendance is not optional- although we will work around your schedule
<MarkDude> ;)
<sn9> pleia2: is 6in4 considered a second-class citizen when it comes to ipv6 day?
<pleia2> sn9: ipv6 day is for providers who are hosting v6 content, can that be done 6in4?
<sn9> probably
<jledbetter> MarkDude, Nut ;)
<pleia2> probably would be considered 2nd class citizens though :)
<pleia2> I spent my weekend making sure native support was working on all my servers (except the one at home, no comcast ipv6 here yet)
<sn9> afaik, sonic.net offers 6in4 to all customers, thus giving everyone direct access to the ipv6 internet
<sn9> and last i checked, comcast closed this off to new accounts
 * MarkDude resembles that remark
<pleia2> as far as I know comcast is still doing native ipv6 trials (we're on the trial list, but it hasn't gotten to our neighborhood yet)
<sn9> comcast's ipv6 is still 6in4
<pleia2> strange, since they're a straight ipv6 carrier for a nice chunk of the midwest
<eps> Are there any consumer-grade routers that support IPv6 out of the box?
<pleia2> yep
<eps> Really? I was under the impression the usual Linksys, Netgear stuff hadn't evolved
<pleia2> I think sixxs had a list, sec
<pleia2> http://www.sixxs.net/wiki/Routers
<grantbow> hi rww
<rww> I suspect I'm a little late for IRC meeting :|
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> buffalo and d-link are pretty common names in consumer-land, and they both have offerings, looks like linksys and netgear don't yet
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, June 19th, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
 * pleia2 wanders back to todo list
<nhaines> pleia2: I've found 'task' to be a really cute todo list.
<grantbow> can someone please update the topic for the next meeting? thanks
<jledbetter> grantbow, wasn't it already? June 19
<grantbow> oops, my mistake
<grantbow> just running through the checklist
<grantbow> if someone could please post the log of the meeting I would appreciate it.
<grantbow> My irssi config needs to get fixed to enable logging by default.
<rww> Apologies if this has come up already, but since we're now publicly logged and irclogs.ubuntu.com formats better than the wiki, perhaps just linking there would be better (and easier)
<sn9> heh
<grantbow> perhaps
<grantbow> agenda item for two weeks from now?
<rww> pleia2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Portfolio is a little more up to date than our original application, btw. Dunno if you know about it already.
<rww> We were originally going to keep that URL up to date and copypaste it on reapproval, rather than doing everything at once. Then stuff happened :|
<rww> I got IPv6 on my Linode too, was very nicely simple. Can't get it at home though, Comcast wanted to upgrade us to a DOCSIS 3 router and our house's cabling is too bad for it :(
<rww> s/router/modem/
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Menu edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/Current edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings edited
<pleia2> nhaines: 'task'?
<pleia2> rww: oh neat, I figure team reports are "good enough" for a Portfolio type thing unless someone wants to continue maintaining it (team reports are already enough for me)
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11May22 edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11June5 edited
<nhaines> pleia2: Taskwarrior is a sophisticated command line todo list and task manager with a lot of features.  http://taskwarrior.org/
<pleia2> nhaines: cool, thanks :)
<nhaines> pleia2: a neat little tool I found when working to see if I could do a big project in an insufficient amount of time.  (I couldn't, but I knew by how much, heh.)
<pleia2> need to update my linode, is still on lenny and no task
<pleia2> heh, this is nice
<nhaines> Aww.
<nhaines> There's tdl, but I haven't used it yet.
<pleia2> task ls, I love it :)
<nhaines> haha, yup!
 * pleia2 upgraded linode to install task
<pleia2> (ok, not the only reason! but it was the tipping point)
<pleia2> elizabeth@coruscant:~$ task 3 done
<pleia2> Completed 3 'upgrade linode to squeeze'
<pleia2> Marked 1 task as done
<pleia2> \o/
<nhaines> \o/
<jamalta> ssh root@69.164.194.97
<pleia2> is that a challenge?
<jamalta> oops, screwed up my term.
<pleia2> :P
<pleia2> hehe
<jamalta> it wasn't :(
<pleia2> hooray for linodes
<jamalta> hehe
<pleia2> I follow far too many people on twitter who care about apple :\
<crashsystems> likewise
<seidos> i don't \o/
 * seidos tumbles around \o/ /o\ \o/ /o\
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<crashsystems> I may just turn off my internets during the meeting/conference/keynote/whatever
<pleia2> hehe
<crashsystems> everyone is gonna be like "OMG, this device that was once only in black now comes in white. Revolutionary!"
<seidos> why does building revolutionary devices have to be so hard :(
<jamalta> i just ignore it and watch E3 instead :)
<crashsystems> LOL --> https://www.adobe.com/support/security/bulletins/apsb11-13.html
<sn9> why is that funny?
<crashsystems> because I've got a twisted sense of humor.
<iheartubuntu> has anyone had experience with a DVD drive no longer responding in ubuntu? this is my first time :|
<iheartubuntu> there is power to it :) i can open and close the drive
<iheartubuntu> typing eject in a terminal also works
<iheartubuntu> also, when i type "sudo lshw -C disk" it lists the drive no problem
<iheartubuntu> Does anyone know what the new Pirates of Caribbean movie is rated?
<seidos> iheartubuntu: pg-13?
<iheartubuntu> No, its rated AAAARRRRRGGGGHHH
<iheartubuntu> What a pirates favorite hobby?
<iheartubuntu> GGAAAAARRRRRRdening
<iheartubuntu> we need some linux jokes
<seidos> i can't wait for the movie "pirates vs ninjas" to come out
<seidos> or maybe "pirates and ninjas"
<sn9> maybe "pirates über ninjas"
<iheartubuntu> why did the pirate buy an eye patch?
<iheartubuntu> he didnt have enough money for an ipad
<seidos> uber pirate ninjas?  i've gone to far.  i must walk the sepuku plank
<sn9> rofl
<seidos> iheartubuntu: or he didn't have enough skills to run iLinux
<iheartubuntu> do you know what kind of grades pirates get in school?
<iheartubuntu> high seas
<iheartubuntu> does anyone know why pirating is so addictive?
<seidos> not a clue
<iheartubuntu> well, once you lose your first hand, you get hooked!
<seidos> okay, let me try.  these are open source jokes, so feel free to improve them.
<seidos> what did Bush say to Kerry?
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: what's a pirate's favorite crime?
<iheartubuntu> AAAAAARRRRR you asking me?
<iheartubuntu> I have no idea!
<nhaines> Arson!
<nhaines> What's a pirate's favorite restaurant?
 * iheartubuntu thinking of pirate words
<iheartubuntu> no idea
<seidos> Long John Silvers
<nhaines> seidos: that's the one!  (Not Arby's)
<nhaines> akk: what's a pirate's favorite type of sock?
<iheartubuntu> leggings
<nhaines> Arrr-gyle.
<iheartubuntu> haha
<akk> haha
 * akk was out shopping for pirate parts ... for the Arrrr-duino
<akk> At codechix yesterday we were talking about possible local arduino classes, and wondering how cheap you can get one -- turns out you can build one for about $8.
<iheartubuntu> what did the pirate say when his wooden leg got stuck in the freezer?
<akk> shiver me timbers!
<iheartubuntu> yup :)
<akk> What does that mean, anyway? When it doesn't involve a freezer.
<seidos> probably the sail masts shaking?
<akk> makes sense! I bet you're right
<pleia2> akk: oh, so codechix does have meetings! I can't figure out their website :\
<seidos> i guess when we say we are talking about our dwelling
<seidos> *it
<akk> pleia2: We do! Three different types. It's very complicated and that groupspaces website is impossible to figure out.
<akk> Hack meets (which is what yesterday was), social gatherings and occasional meetings to listen to a speaker.
<nhaines> web 2.0! \o/
<pleia2> well there is the pbworks site, then the groupspaces site, and I don't see actual meeting dates of venues listed anywhere
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> s/of/or
<akk> There are meeting dates on groupspaces if you join the group, but even if you join it's hard to find them.
<pleia2> that's not optimal
<akk> @codechix on twitter might be a better way of finding out, but that's not optimal either.
<pleia2> I don't want to join if they're all very far away and I can't attend anyway
<akk> yeah, I know. I don't like the new site.
<akk> Used to be on meetup but they started charging too much, or something.
<pleia2> ah
<akk> (I don't like meetup either but it's easier than groupspaces)
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> twitter is actually more useful, thanks :)
<akk> Rupa is into this modern social networking thing and doesn't just want to make it a simple mailing list or whatever.
<pleia2> the bay area geek girl dinners are similarly scheduled badly
<akk> yep, they're just as hard to figure out
<pleia2> they post on facebook and twitter, and by the time I see it it's always sold out
<pleia2> email would be nice
<akk> and the pystar python workshop a month or two ago -- I signed up to help with that three different places and still never got notified that it was actually happening
<pleia2> the internet is hard :)
<akk> and the only reason I know it happened is that I follow someone who tweeted "I'm at pystar right now, whee!"
<pleia2> heh
<akk> which made me very grumpy since I'd tried quite hard to be involved with it, including exchanging personal email with the organizer
<pleia2> yeah
<akk> Really, how hard is it to set up a yahoo/google groups mailing list for people who want to make sure they get announcements?
<pleia2> I guess kids these days don't use email
<akk> yeah
<seidos> i <3 email
<seidos> wb iheartubuntu
<iheartubuntu> power went out
<iheartubuntu> AAAAARRRRR
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-06-07
 * MarkDude just got back from ECS refining- got a great tour
<MarkDude> We are setting up another tour maybe this month
<MarkDude> They are fully ethical recyclers
<sn9> how fully?
<MarkDude> check ban.org
<MarkDude> and the SJ newspaper
<MarkDude> http://www.mercurynews.com/science/ci_18210254?source=most_emailed&nclick_check=1
<MarkDude> They signed the E-waste steward contract a while ago
<MarkDude> They are also adding a plant in Stockton
<MarkDude> They used to have to send some stuff to Texas
<MarkDude> NOW , they will not have to do that
<MarkDude> ALTHOUGH, polluting Texas would be my 1st choice
<MarkDude> Dont MEss with Texas? I agree
<MarkDude> Just remove the DONT part
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours edited
<sn9> might they have a cracked/shattered lcd panel i could salvage an IC from?
<nhaines> I wonder if iheartubuntu ever found out about that 386.
<sn9> MarkDude: yes/no?
<MarkDude> I do
<MarkDude> viewsonic I think
<MarkDude> sn9, I will check when I get home
 * MarkDude is waiting for traffic to die down
<MarkDude> before heading home
<sn9> looking for a 46" samsung panel from a sony tv
<sn9> must be cracked/shattered
<MarkDude> nope
<MarkDude> small monitor
<sn9> they don't get tv's?
<MarkDude> The laws might restrict that
<MarkDude> BUT
<MarkDude> when we get ewaste drive later this summer
<MarkDude> we can grab it 1st
<sn9> ah
 * MarkDude has new contacts there
<MarkDude> talked again with the owner
<MarkDude> one of them- its family owned
<MarkDude> pleia2, I just posted pics from tour on Partimus FB page
<MarkDude> Once I get videos set and describe the stuff- I figure it can be put out for general consumption
<MarkDude> Anyone else interested in supporting us- https://www.facebook.com/pages/Partimusorg/194279050609041
<MarkDude> We need some more likes
<dragon> So I introduced my friend in the US Army to Ubuntu a few days ago, and finally got his setup working about 2 days ago. He showed it to his colleagues and they loved it. By this time, his whole company - about 60 of them - is using Ubuntu.
<pleia2> congrats :)
<dragon> Now they're going to push for it and try to get the entire battalion to use it.
<dragon> Thanks! I think this is a big win.
<dragon> The things that they particularly love is the user interface, easy of setup and use, and the music player.
<pleia2> MarkDude: can you send a link to discussion@lists.partimus.org? (I think a lot of our volunteers aren't on facebook, or may not know about the partimus facebook page)
<pleia2> MarkDude: also, is this the same place James works with? trying to get these computer recycling places in my head straight :)
<MarkDude> I will do pleia2 .
<MarkDude> YEs
<pleia2> ok cool
<MarkDude> We can hold an equipment drive
<pleia2> I'll also nudge grantbow about getting blog.partimus.org set up
<MarkDude> have ECS bring their trucks
<MarkDude> we keep the machines we want
<pleia2> and make hot dogs!
<MarkDude> everything else is taken away
<dragon> How's it going MarkDude?
<MarkDude> and we get $
<MarkDude> Great dragon
<dragon> What event are we talking about?
<MarkDude> Getting more machines for partimus
<MarkDude> GK can help with volunteers
<dragon> ah, I see.
<dragon> I can help, depending on availability.
<MarkDude> $500- 4000 can be raised
<MarkDude> depending on event
<MarkDude> We will use the same person as ACCRC does
<MarkDude> I dont want to step on their toes
<MarkDude> BUT, they charge for stuff the state already gives them money for
<MarkDude> donations when people bring stuff is fine
<MarkDude> OPTIONAL ones tho
<seidos> all this no cal stuff makes me kind of wish i hella stayed in SF
<MarkDude> Free Geek does that
<seidos> in hindsight, i wonder if i could've spent my days at noisebridge
<MarkDude> and ALMOST everyone still gives money
<MarkDude> seidos, good stuff will be /is happening in Socal
<seidos> MarkDude: like what?
<MarkDude> Geeknic
<MarkDude> once I get list back from wayward volunteer
<seidos> MarkDude: :o  do you know where, exactly?
<MarkDude> Well a volunteer was typing up the list
<MarkDude> and sorta just nutted up
<MarkDude> Weird
<seidos> k^2
<seidos> it wasn't me was it?
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> no
<seidos> yay!  :D
<MarkDude> Although both of us may have nutted up
<MarkDude> just not in this case
<seidos> i'm the Failure Specialist
<MarkDude> “Edison failed 10, 000 times before he made the electric light. Do not be discouraged if you fail a few times.”
<MarkDude> Failure is finding ways that dont work
<MarkDude> You ALSO know what works too
<MarkDude> http://www.diablomag.com/Diablo-Magazine/Threads-of-Hope-Nomination-Form/
<MarkDude> pleia2, ^^^ I am nominating Robert Litt for this
<MarkDude> will include that to ML also
<pleia2> I don't think I know him
<MarkDude> The bad-ass teacher
<pleia2> oh right
<pleia2> he's awesome
 * MarkDude wants to start profiling volunteers 
<MarkDude> figured he is a good plce to start
 * MarkDude has to leave SJ now
<seidos> go with the Dhamma Eye MarkDude
<MarkDude> Namaste seidos
 * MarkDude bows
<nhaines> Err, Edison didn't invent the light bulb?
<MarkDude> nhaines, as usual you are correct
<MarkDude> that quote may not even be his
<MarkDude> He DID tho take other ideas people had- and figure out how to promote it better
<MarkDude> Like his DC vs Tesla and AC
<MarkDude> He used AC to kill an elephant
<MarkDude> PR wise
<MarkDude> AC still won-
<seidos> wait, wat?  that's news.
<seidos> maybe edison was psycho
<seidos> ah, well, he improved upon an existing invention so that it would become practical
<sn9> edison invented not-invented-here syndrome
<sn9> they might be worshiping him for that at intel
<seidos> sad
<MarkDude> Ummm
<MarkDude> he had like 1000+ patents
<MarkDude> master marketer
<MarkDude> took ideas that would have died
<MarkDude> or were not promoted right
<MarkDude> and made them sumthin
<MarkDude> minus he was underhanded
<MarkDude> still quite a bit can be learned from him
<MarkDude> both how to
<MarkDude> and how not to
<MarkDude> there is your Zen
 * MarkDude has to eat now
<seidos> i know that he went to a library and studied his assets off
<seidos> bom apetite MarkDude
<sn9> bom? is that portuguese?
<nhaines> sn9: yes.
<The_Letter_M> Hello
<sn9> hi
<pleia2> hey, can I get some people to go to ubuntu-news.org and tell me the top post they see?
<jamalta> pleia2: open week
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> it's very broken :(
<sn9> Ubuntu Open Week: May 2-6 2011
<jamalta> oh :(
<pleia2> there have been probably a dozen posts since then
<akk> open week here too
<pleia2> they aren't showing up, some overaggressive caching or something
<jamalta> pleia2: maybe you can tell the cache plugin to clear
<pleia2> yeah, looking for a more permanent solution than manual cache clearing all the time
<jamalta> pleia2: I'm not too familiar with caching plugins for Wordpress, sorry.
<jamalta> I think this is the only one I've ever used: http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/wp-super-cache/
<pleia2> I'm pretty sure canonical puts another caching server in front of wp too, so we just need to figure out where the problem is exactly
<pleia2> anyway, thanks all :)
<jamalta> Whatever they're using doesn't spew details out like W3 does :\
<akk> Can you try it with lynx or something on the machine where it's running? That would eliminate the canonical cache issue.
<akk> (eliminate or implicate)
<jamalta> akk: lynx would probably hit the cache too
<pleia2> only canonical folks have access to their servers anyway
<akk> It would hit a local cache, but not anything outside the machine.
<akk> But without access to the server that's moot.
<jamalta> akk: the problem is view caching being done by the wordpress plugin
<jamalta> so it would be the same, unless the cache gets cleared
<jamalta> which the plugin doesn't seem to be doing correctly
 * pleia2 submits ticket to canonical
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-06-08
<kdub> ububuntu
<seidos> obomobo
<pleia2> helizabeth@r2d2:~$ host -t aaaa ubuntu-california.org
<pleia2> ubuntu-california.org has IPv6 address 2600:3c03::f03c:91ff:fe96:f4c4
<pleia2> \o.
 * pleia2 sees some ipv6 addresses she doesn't recognize in the apache logs \o/
 * iheartubuntu thinks dave better attend the "burnout" session. he checkmarked "all of the above" on the pdf
<seidos> wuzzat dave?  asks HAL-9000
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: thanks for updating twitter
<pleia2> :)
<iheartubuntu> np!
<iheartubuntu> i never did ask, should i do the posts for the IRC meetings too?
<pleia2> I think DarkwingDuck and I have those covered
<iheartubuntu> seidos: computing... computing...
<iheartubuntu> ok coolness
<akk> If "ping6 -c 5 ubuntu-california.org" says "network unreachable", that means my router or my ISP isn't IPv6 ready?
<pleia2> yeah
<sn9> crap, my he.net stuff won't be ready in time for ipv6 day
<pleia2> http://test-ipv6.com/ will tell you if you have ipv6 connectivity
<sn9> oh well, at least i'm doing stuff
<pleia2> sn9: ipv6 day started 16.5 hours ago :)
<sn9> right
<pleia2> I have an he.net tunnel running on my firewall/2nd desktop, so only that machine on my network has ipv6
<akk> Actually given that we got our DSL cablemodem something like 8 years ago, I guess I shouldn't be surprised if IPv6 doesn't work.
<pleia2> most ISPs in the US haven't rolled it out, and there are only a handful of consumer routers that support it
<sn9> i am trying to migrate dns hosting to he.net in the same step
<pleia2> you would have gotten a new modem within the past year or so if your isp was rolling it out
<pleia2> sn9: ah :)
<sn9> editdns and everydns are going away
<sn9> although i might still go back to zoneedit
<pleia2> I use linode's dns manager for most everything now
<pleia2> my sister uses zoneedit, she seems to like them
<sn9> but what i see of he.net's dns manager so far i mostly like
<sn9> i switched away from zoneedit because they wouldn't support SRV records for google apps
<pleia2> ah
<sn9> they are starting to support them now
<pleia2> I know a lot of the free dns providers weren't offering aaaa records for a while
<iheartubuntu> so do you go into your network settings in ubuntu and also change the ipv6 settings?
<iheartubuntu> i think google offered its own settings, didnt they? i tried something out months ago and it was blocking websites
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: for a tunnel?
<iheartubuntu> im not that knowledgeable on the topic... but i was adding in a ipv4 or ipv6 address
<iheartubuntu> OMG addressed it like late last year
<pleia2> to use ipv6 your isp needs to support it, comcast has done a few trials around the country and a couple small ISPs have deployed it
<iheartubuntu> it must have been ipv4 then
<pleia2> so you'll get a new modem and you'll need to replace your router at home
<iheartubuntu> so i was bypassing my ISP and using googles?
<akk> Weird that big ISPs still aren't getting to it.
<iheartubuntu> what is ipv6 supposed to do?
<pleia2> google doesn't offer tunnels, you think for a while you could sign up to be part of their trial where they'd always try to serve you their ipv6 page first, but w/o ipv6 you'd just fall back to ipv6
<pleia2> akk: it's complicated :( comcast has been pouring tons of money into it and they are actually transit providers for IPv6 in the midwest, but it's super expensive to deploy to customers because most sites online still don't support ipv6 so they need to offer both AND have their customers have ipv6 enabled routers
<pleia2> most big ISPs are just going to send their customers over a NAT to stretch out their pool of ipv4 addresses, which will be a nightmware too (particularly for support), but doesn't require replacing all hardware
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: the world ran out of ipv4 addresses earlier this year, ipv6 is a much much larger addressspace, so we shouldn't run out :)
<iheartubuntu> ahh ok
<iheartubuntu> are there any benefits like speed
<pleia2> not speed
<pleia2> it was actually designed for the modern internet though (ipv6 was not) so it has things like better header data, is more easily extendable and in theory better security
<pleia2> a google search for "advantages of ipv6" can find articles that explain these things more thoroughly than I can though :)
<nhaines> pleia2: you keep saying ipv6 when I think you mean ipv4.
<pleia2> err, yeah, (ipv4 was not)
<nhaines> IPv6 is more secure because no one understands the new addressing scheme so it's harder to hack you.
<akk> heh
<pleia2> pratically we were running out of space anyway so while we're changing it it all we might as well add new shiny bits to it as well to make the internet better
<pleia2> haha
<nhaines> pleia2: is there an evil bit in IPv6?
<pleia2> there is always an evil bit
<pleia2> I mean, of course not, ipv6 is the best thing ever and all good and ponies :)
<nhaines> RFC 3514 came out at just the right time during my networking classes to enjoy and share with the class.  :)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> we had a talk at plug once about all the april fools rfcs
<pleia2> good times
<seidos> connected vs unconnected might be considered a "speed" improvement
<nhaines> I also loved IP over avian carrier, but my CCNA teacher scoffed when, a couple years later, the article came out that some students had actually implemented it and sent ICMP ECHO packets.
<nhaines> IP via avian carrier is also affected by collisions and congestion, but it also implements self-correcting routing and the roundtrip ping time was something like 3.5 hours.  :)
<pleia2> hehe
<crashsystems> don't want to play WOW over that connection
<iheartubuntu> no?
<iheartubuntu> computer joke: A Life? Cool! Where can I download one of those from?
<iheartubuntu> ASCII stupid question, get a stupid ANSI!
<akk> As they say, IPvAvian can have fairly good bandwidth but the latency is terrible.
<nhaines> Never underestimate the bandwidth of a station wagon full of backup tapes speeding down the highway.
<nhaines> akk: IPvAvian is also affected by worms.
<iheartubuntu> seidos anyone else here who might attend the Pasadena Ubuntu Hour this thurs... aftwards is the monthly SGVLUG meeting at Cal Tech which will have a presentation from the Cal Tech Solar Decathlon discussing solar energy and solar powered net-zero house.
<seidos> iheartubuntu: i don't think so
<iheartubuntu> i gonna be there for the UH but not the LUG
<seidos> i'd like to be there, but getting there is a problem for me right now
<seidos> maybe i should just watch real genius
<seidos> why would someone need a laser with that kind of power that only lasts for 14 seconds anyway?
<seidos> :P
<dragon> I just heard again from my army friend. The Commanding Officer of his chalk has made Linux mandatory for all work computers.
<kdub> whats a chalk
<dragon> It's a unit of the size of about a company.
<dragon> It is a company, basically, of about 60-80.
<kdub> thats pretty cool. the military has been saying they're switching over for some time now
<kdub> jono: looking forward to that presentation tomorrow
 * kdub feels oss burnout :(
 * pleia2 hugs kdub 
<kdub> haha, thanks pleia2
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> OSS isn't a way of life, it's just a set of really handy tools.
<nhaines> So take a step back, a deep breath, and enjoy the technology.  :)
<nhaines> All the "fun" event stuff will still be around later.
<kdub> right, of course. that statement probably had a sadder connotation than i actually wanted to convey :P
<kdub> err, impression
<kdub> i guess words have connotations, sentences have more of an impression
<nhaines> Something like that.  But we know what you meant.  :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-06-09
<jyo> Hey rww
<rww> hey! let me see if I can find that mailing list post I mentioned.
<jyo> thanks!
<rww> heh, the one I'm thinking of is from back when I thought uploading to keyservers directly was a reasonable idea; try http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale8x/special-events/scale-8x-pgp-keysigning-party.html#after_party instead, ignoring the event-specific stuff.
<rww> except instead of importing a keyring you'd do gpg --recv-keys keyidhere
<pleia2> http://www.phillylinux.org/keys/terminal.html is the one we used at plug
<pleia2> w/ http://www.phillylinux.org/keys/terminal.html#after
<rww> pleia2's looks nicer
<rww> the one I linked has a utility that'll do it for you semi-automatically, but it's probably not useful for the small number of people today
<jyo> Thanks y'all!
<jyo> pleia2: So the export step.. am I exporting it to stdout or an actual file?
<pleia2> jtatum: do you know who is running the san jose hour tonight?
<jtatum> pleia2: I do not, sorry :(
<jtatum> if needed I can head over there
<pleia2> never saw any announcements about it so I wanted to make sure it was still on before we tweet it :)
<jtatum> i would assume nub but … dunno. he doesn't have reliable Internet at the moment.
<pleia2> yeah, usually he at least rsvps himself, didn't this time so I'm wondering
<jtatum> registered
<pleia2> haha, ok, well if you'll be there I'll go ahead and tweet it :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-06-10
<jtatum> greetings from ye olde san jose ubuntu tyme
<pleia2> hey jtatum :) not alone I hope!
<jtatum> well… :) there's lots of coffee shop patrons :)
<akk> I didn't even know the SJ hour was this week!
<jtatum> yeah, me either until about noon :)
<jtatum> there _is_ a mountain view ubuntu hour next week :) email to follow shortly
<jtatum> setting up an ubuntu hour takes like 30 minutes
<crashsystems> perhaps I'll make it to that one.
<jtatum> loco dir, email, forums, wiki, twitter, calendar :) loco dir should do all this
<jtatum> that'd be cool, crashsystems
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours edited
<jtatum> yeah yeah Eureka
<iheartubuntu> hi, does anyone know if empathy or pidgin can auto translate?
<iheartubuntu> also, pleia2 - do you know if philipbalew made a UH event for his Roseville UH today? cant seem to find one. I was going to send out a post. maybe to this link? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2011-June/001735.html
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: I'd just send the mailing list link, he didn't end up setting up a loco directory entry (I told him to ask me if he needed help, but I never heard from him)
<iheartubuntu> same here
<iheartubuntu> yah i'll just plug that link then
<iheartubuntu> i found out last night that a few of the LUG people that go to the pasadena UH that it would be helpful if i notified the LUG mailing list a few days in advance
<pleia2> :)
<iheartubuntu> so instead of the morning of, i will email the LUG list at the beginning of the week. hope to see more people show up this way
<iheartubuntu> ubuntu hours sure are a lot of fun
<iheartubuntu> surprisingly, no beer involved either!
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> and yeah, I email the california list and a couple of lugs that invited me to post about 5 or so days prior
<iheartubuntu> makes sense
<iheartubuntu> guys & gals, im starting up a new distro
<iheartubuntu> its called Biebian. a Justin Beiber distro
<iheartubuntu> just kidding :)
<pleia2> a response to hannah montana linux? :)
<iheartubuntu> exactly!
<iheartubuntu> or a rebbacca black distro
<iheartubuntu> fridaybuntu
<rww> fridora
<pleia2> I didn't know those existed
<iheartubuntu> haha
<pleia2> but there are about a million linux distros ;)
<rww> 500,000 of which are Ubuntu derivatives ;(
 * akk wonders if there are more ubuntu derivatives than non-ubuntu debian derivatives
<iheartubuntu> i was going to say 999,950 are ubuntu derivs
<akk> Maybe so, now.
<iheartubuntu> hey! its friday, friday...
<pleia2> a few projects have switched from ubuntu to basing on debian
<iheartubuntu> 162 million views and counting... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0
<iheartubuntu> i think she should do an ubuntu video
<rww> iirc, the Friday video has about 75% dislikes ;P
<iheartubuntu> 75% dislikes because they are all humming it and cant stop
<iheartubuntu> no one in the video even looks old enough to drive
<pleia2> I actually like pop music, but this song is pretty horrible
<rww> iheartubuntu: To be fair, neither do all the people I see driving home from school ;(
<iheartubuntu> i think as a 2 minute pop song it works... like how songs used to be, but when it goes 4 minutes... i dont know
<iheartubuntu> im gonna pump this up in my vw bus
<iheartubuntu> nothing beats the Trololo Man though http://youtu.be/2Z4m4lnjxkY
<iheartubuntu> its how i start my day. Trololo Man and Cocoa Pebbles
<pleia2> btw, there is a Q&A with the security team manager in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat right now
<akk> I want an app that tells me about all the interesting sessions in #ubuntu-classroom 5 min before they start.
<akk> Besides the pleia2bot, I mean. :)
<iheartubuntu> :)
<iheartubuntu> yesterdays lernid session was pretty cool
<akk> (thanks, pleia2, for posting announcements like that when you do!)
<rww> akk: The Ubuntu facebook page does that ;)
<pleia2> akk: there is a twitter feed: http://twitter.com/#!/ubuntuclassroom
<pleia2> tells you 10 minutes ahead of time :)
<akk> oh, wow, pleia2, that's perfect!
<iheartubuntu> forget googling anymore... im just gonna pleia
<akk> haha
<pleia2> oh nooooo
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> but I am pretty good at ubuntu resource questions
<iheartubuntu> canadian maple sounds pretty good!
<iheartubuntu> ive actually been using maple syrup instead of sugar lately. it adds a nice hint of flavor
<pleia2> it is :d
<philipballew> roseville ubuntu hour underway. six people so far
<akk> That's awesome, philipballew
<akk> 6 people is really good for an UH that's just starting out, even in the evening.
<pleia2> philipballew: you never added the hour to the loco directory so it didn't show up on our events page at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california, let me know if you need help adding it next time :)
<philipballew> well now 8. its not bad
<pleia2> nice
<philipballew> lol. yeah i figured id do that eventually and never got to it
<pleia2> I think the biggest SF one was 9 people
<akk> I think somewhere around 8-9 is the most I've seen in mountain view, too.
<philipballew> well its now 9 so maybe were tied
<akk> Wow!
<pleia2> :D
<akk> I think the question of whether lunchtime hours work has been answered. :)
<philipballew> 10 now
<pleia2> :)
<philipballew> yeah. perhaps lunch works
<philipballew> well see what the total turnout it. its 12 right now
<philipballew> i guess lunch does work
<pleia2> congrats
<nhaines> philipballew: congratulations and thank you for trying out a non-conventional idea!
<nhaines> I need to do Ubuntu Hour at the Rathskeller or something sometime.
 * akk wonders if that would work in mountain view too
<nhaines> Probably not for lunch though.  ;)
<sn9> hello from the ubuntu hour
<sn9> philipballew: which one are you?
<akk> hi sn9
<BrightAmbition> hello
<pleia2> hello BrightAmbition
<BrightAmbition> :)
<mpontillo> greetings from the Roseville Ubuntu hour ;-)
<BrightAmbition> Which person are you?
<BrightAmbition> oh hello
 * akk waves from san jose to all the roseville people
 * seidos waves @ everybody and has a seat
<BrightAmbition> how is everyone?
<seidos> the big bang
<seidos> i'm doing good and bad, but mostly good
<BrightAmbition> oh
<BrightAmbition> seidos: I remember you from scale
<BrightAmbition> :)
<BrightAmbition> seidos: So why are you doing bad?
<seidos> BrightAmbition: i am made out of fleshy meat
<seidos> but, on the bright side, i can dance!
<seidos> also, watermelon tastes good
<akk> fleshy meat has its advantages, over disembodied bits
<seidos> hmmm hard to say, though the process of nerve tearing is probably the most disadvantageous of the disembodiment process
<BrightAmbition> hello
<seidos> hello again BrightAmbition
<BrightAmbition> hey
<seidos> fava beans are not on the menu, they have been forever ruined by "Silence of the Lambs"
<BrightAmbition> I only got 30 mins to be on the computer
<BrightAmbition> got cut off
<seidos> oh, hmmm
<seidos> when i'm not on the computer i try to practice meditation
<seidos> it's either that or try to find "untold stories of the E.R." so i can get some reality injected into my skull
<seidos> i don't watch the house of representatives anymore
<seidos> it is far too depressing
<seidos> on cspan of course
<seidos> hey philipballew !
<philipballew> hey! seidos
<seidos> the mail is here
<philipballew> did i get any?
<seidos> any mail?
<philipballew> yes, any mail
<seidos> no, i don't even have to check
<seidos> but i did anyway.  time magazine's cover "what recovery?: the five myths about the economy"
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours edited
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-06-11
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11June19 edited
<The_Letter_M> Lol
<The_Letter_M> I forgot I was logged in to IRC
<The_Letter_M> I come back 3 hours later and the only new item is a link to a wikipedia article
<The_Letter_M> Err
<The_Letter_M> Wiki article
 * pleia2 gives Eureka a cookie
<pleia2> evening, The_Letter_M
<The_Letter_M> Good Evening
<The_Letter_M> How are you tonight?
<pleia2> alright, had a nice evening out with some friends
<pleia2> you?
<The_Letter_M> I'm doing good. Just getting into my Learning PHP5 Book
<The_Letter_M> Has anyone ever uploaded an image and used it as a map within google maps?
<BrightAmbition> anyone here?
<The_Letter_M> Hello
<The_Letter_M> 3 Hours later
<The_Letter_M> lol
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-06-12
 * seidos waves and has a seat
 * rww particles back
 * seidos laughs
<seidos> RIP Nicole Eggert:  http://jeremywheaton.typepad.com/my-blog/2011/05/rip-nicole-eggert.html
<seidos> poor chicken
<sn9> apparently, on lucid, if you right-click files and select Compress, the default format is .ar, which there is no gui way to extract whatsoever
<akk> heh
<MarkDude> aaditya, ping
<MarkDude> http://geeknic.org/?p=149
<MarkDude> Geeknic next weekend in Walnut Creek at heather Farms
<BrightAmbition> Does anybody know how to copy and paste a document to open office from a scan?
<BrightAmbition> Hello?
<akk> scans are usually images in some pretty standard format, png or whatever -- just insert it like any other image
<BrightAmbition> No I had to scan my book and i need to copy and paste it somewhere to make the font bigger
<BrightAmbition> It's just scanned words
<akk> Oh, you want it to do OCR (optical character recognition) on the image it scanned?
<akk> OCR is the keyword to google for there.
<BrightAmbition> How do i fix it so i could copy and paste it someplace else from a scan?
<akk> (I haven't done OCR myself, so can't help you, but google should have lots of stuff.)
<BrightAmbition> k
<BrightAmbition> This is frustrating because the font is too small for me to read so i was gonna try just putting it thru my computer and copying it someplace else to make it bigger
<akk> You can also scan at a higher resolution, or scale the image up in an image editing program, if the point is just to make it readable for you.
<BrightAmbition> Is there any other way i could do that without OCR?
<BrightAmbition> What would be a good image edition program?
<akk> gimp
<BrightAmbition> oops
<BrightAmbition> editing
<BrightAmbition> I hate when i make typos
<BrightAmbition> akk: I tried gimp there's so much to gimp that it ovewelmes me i'm used to paintshop
<BrightAmbition> *overwelmes
<akk> There are simpler programs ... I'm kinda tied to gimp myself so I haven't used the simpler ones and can't compare them well.
<BrightAmbition> Is there a way i could put it thru gimp then?
<sn9> akk is the local expert on gimp. she's written books about it
<akk> I know some of the basic image viewing programs can do things like scaling up and down.
<akk> What program do you get if you just doubleclick on an image? Maybe whatever program that is can scale.
<BrightAmbition> Like copy and paste from scanning
<BrightAmbition> I just need to figure out how i make the font bigger in gimp then
<BrightAmbition> Because gimp has a lot of things going on with it
<akk> Image->Scale is how to make things bigger in GIMP.
<BrightAmbition> I used to be good with gimp but haven't used it in a while
<BrightAmbition> I used to edit my pictures on there
<BrightAmbition> After i scale the document then what?
<BrightAmbition> Is it possible to use different fonts after that?
<BrightAmbition> Like exchange the old font with a new one
<BrightAmbition> hello
<akk> BrightAmbition: Please stop getting impatient if nobody answers you for 2 minutes.
<akk> People may occasionally need to leave the keyboard for one reason or another.
<BrightAmbition> oh sorry
<akk> Pestering just irritates people and makes them not want to answer.
<akk> No, you can't change font if you're working with an image.
<akk> A scanned image is just pixels -- there's no information about the font or the text.
<akk> That's what OCR is for, to take an image and turn it into text.
<BrightAmbition> ok
<BrightAmbition> hey aaditya
<BrightAmbition> hey ryaxnb and mpontillo
<BrightAmbition> wassup mark
<sn9> i seem to have read the text with gscan2pdf and ocropus, but there appears to be no way to save it
<sn9> any ideas?
<akk> There's gotta be a way to save -- otherwise it wouldn't be useful.
<sn9> i can't find a way
<akk> Got a scan I can test with ocropus?
<akk> And have you tried tesseract? When I installed ocropus it gave me a recommended package of tesseract-ocr
<sn9> just import any graphic file into gscan2pdf
<akk> and when I run tesseract it gives a usage statement that includes an output filename
<akk> any graphic file even if it doesn't have text in it? That seems like a bad test.
<sn9> tesseract cannot separate text from nontext in gscan2pdf, whereas ocropus reads line by line
<sn9> i think ocropus is a fork of tesseract or something
<akk> ha, tesseract gets a seg fault
<sn9> cuneiform is the one that won't run for me
<akk> I can't figure out how to run ocrscript (the only program ocropus installed).
<sn9> gscan2pdf
<akk> That wants to install 28 packages, so I'm not going to do that just to help test. :)
<sn9> ah
<akk> Besides, if I was scanning I wouldn't want PDF, I'd want something I could select and paste.
<akk> tesseract is supposed to be the way to go ... if I were desperate to do OCR I'd probably get the latest tesseract from source, since the one on lucid dumps core.
<sn9> seems ocropus is not a fork of tesseract but a wrapper for it
<akk> I think there are also online sites that will ocr for you with tesseract.
<akk> yes, it's a wrapper
<akk> that makes it harder to use, AFAICT
<akk> whatta deal!
<sn9> manpage: "Natively,  Tesseract doesn't  do  layout analysis, but combined with OCRopus, it makes for a pretty good OCR system"
<mpontillo> BrightAmbition, hello =) I am mostly idling... watching my kids etc
<sn9> i ended up updating gscan2pdf from a ppa and it allowed me to save
<mpontillo> oh I guess she's gone... now how do I tell xchat to show the dang user list
<sn9> xchat shows it by default
<mpontillo> I thought it did but I don't see it.
<sn9> maybe you shrank it to zero size
<mpontillo> ah there it is, it was all the way to the right such that it wasn't visible
<sn9> try dragging it back from the right
<mpontillo> thanks sn9, I don't remember doing that on purpose =)
<mpontillo> I guess she is here, hehe. anyway - afk
<sn9> right
<BrightAmbition> ok i'm back
<BrightAmbition> I've been trying to read over my lines
<BrightAmbition> practicing for my monologue
<BrightAmbition> oops
<BrightAmbition> practicing for my theater class
<rww> jyo_: I got your email, thanks :). I'm going to send out mine this evening.
<BrightAmbition> sn9: I think i'm better with improv or method acting
<BrightAmbition> sn9: I hate when they give lines to remember i want it to come naturally
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-06-04
<pleia2> meeting in 8 minutes :)
<MarkDude> Yay
 * DonkeyHotei is so out of it that he decided to skip sf-lug today
<akk> It is meet that I just finished my meat.
<MarkDude> Oh, for doing a Geeknic, I figure to assume Cali team wants to be part of the next picnic. And bring specifics on sponsors to THEN decide if folks want to do it :)
 * MarkDude figured no need to put it on agenda too soon
 * MarkDude will just bring up next event in announcements
<jyo> yay, I made it.
<pleia2> :)
<MarkDude> hey there jyo
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<pleia2> ok, who all is here for our meeting?
<philipballew> here
<jyo> o/
 * eps waves
<akk> meee
 * j_dulaney is president
<MarkDude> j_dulaney, is a freind from the East Coast
<pleia2> ok, so we don't really have an agenda this time
<philipballew> nice!
<pleia2> anyone have any thoughts for events? announcements? anything to bring up?
<eps> I do
<pleia2> eps: cool, go for it
<eps> Take a look at this product description: http://www.frys.com/product/7126262
<pleia2> ah yes, you dropped me an email about this
<eps> and compare it with the manufacturer's version:
<pleia2> it does inteed seem to run Ubuntu
<eps> http://www.zotacusa.com/zbox-id41-linux.html
<pleia2> Fry's isn't very good at product descriptions ;)
<eps> Or maybe they don't it to come up in searches for Ubuntu
<philipballew> I was going to go to frys this week. Ill take a look at it if it is there
<MarkDude> Frys has really bad descritpions imho
<pleia2> eps: I've had to look at the manufacturer's website for everything I've bought at Fry's, I wouldn't say it was an intentional oversight
<pleia2> I think it's just general Fry's bad descriptions
<eps> Should this product be listed here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed
<akk> If it's Ubuntu, that'll make it way better than any Linux stuff I've seen at Fry's before.
<akk> Is it Ubuntu? Have you seen one at Fry's?
<pleia2> I don't know much about that page (it's community-maintained and anyone can update it)
<eps> I saw it online. You know as much as I do. Supposedly it ships with oneric (not precise).
<pleia2> but if someone went to Fry's asking for Ubuntu, I'm pretty sure the sales staff wouldn't have a clue that device runs Ubuntu
<akk> Or Linux, even.
<philipballew> Im gonna look at it this week. I will be at frys and it claims to be available in store
<eps> It'll be interesting to see if these things are actually "in the wild."
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> thanks philipballew :)
<philipballew> No problem
<pleia2> and nice find, eps!
<pleia2> philipballew: if it does, take pictures and blog about it :D
<MarkDude> +1
<philipballew> sounds like a good idea. I will do.
<philipballew> Ill ask the employes to see what they were trained to say as well.
 * pleia2 nods
<akk> They're trained?
<MarkDude> rofl
<pleia2> now now :)
<jyo> I assume their dress code comes with training, yes.
<MarkDude> sell this, and make sure your shirt is cleaned
<pleia2> MarkDude: did you want to mention the next Geeknic you're looking to plan?
<MarkDude> You bet
<MarkDude> June 23rd
<MarkDude> heather Farms in Walnut Creek
<pleia2> doh, same day as Ubuntu User Days
 * MarkDude has not created a listing on Geeknic.iorg yet
<MarkDude> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Release_Party_F17_Bay_Area
<pleia2> can we do it Sunday instead? :)
<philipballew> +1
 * MarkDude already has this one locked in- 
<pleia2> ah, ok
<MarkDude> We are already planning a South bay event
<MarkDude> as well as sumthin in July- if Linux Picnic is a nogo
<j_dulaney> Will there be a Beefy Miracle present?
<j_dulaney> And bacon?
<MarkDude> Stickers
<MarkDude> as well as Ubuntu CDs
<pleia2> ok, hopefully I can make it to the July one then :)
<MarkDude> and other Ubuntu swag also
 * MarkDude plans on having a vote on FB for dates
<MarkDude> and taking votes on ML also
<eps> Any leftovers can go to BerkeleyLUG. ;-)
<MarkDude> they will be added together
<pleia2> eps: hehe
<MarkDude> :)
 * MarkDude hopes eps can man a bbq
<MarkDude> operate rather
<eps> I dunno ... my skills might be a bit rusty
 * MarkDude trusts you
 * MarkDude apologizes for the date thing
<philipballew> Do we have a bbg or does someone need to bring one?
<pleia2> they have them at the park
<MarkDude> At UDS many people asked me about a bbq and told me the sooner the better
<MarkDude> They do have them there
<eps> You might want to bring a small one for veggies
<MarkDude> We always bring one for the vegetarians
<philipballew> seems smart
<MarkDude> There will be Tofu Miracles also
<pleia2> hehe
<MarkDude> As well as smoked peppers and other noms
<akk> tofu would be a beany miracle?
<philipballew> +1
<MarkDude> damn you akk- I should have asked you before I started calling it the Tofu miracle ;)
<MarkDude> Thats better
<akk> :)
<pleia2> lol
 * MarkDude was hoping to have a volunteer to email the list about the next event- as far as planning dates
<MarkDude> It would be early July so as not to interupt OSCON and CLS
 * MarkDude will bug folks on that later.
<MarkDude> Pretty soon we should make plans to go to CLS in Portland
<MarkDude> Carpools FULL of people should go to that
 * MarkDude shuts up now 
<MarkDude> :)
<pleia2> but not too close to 4th of july :)
<MarkDude> True
<MarkDude> makes the poll easier
<philipballew> Ill be busy with all the fireworks I bought out of state
<j_dulaney> Explosions in the sky?
<pleia2> ah wow, oscon is earlier than I thought
 * philipballew should probably not say that
<MarkDude> theoretically of course philipballew
<MarkDude> ;)
<pleia2> maybe do it in really *late* july
<akk> For anyone perusing the channel logs, philipballew was just kidding about that. :)
<MarkDude> akk, +1
<pleia2> hahah
<philipballew> lol
<pleia2> ok, anyone have anything else before philipballew further incriminates himself? :)
<eps> Incriminates or incinerates?
<akk> heh
<pleia2> touche
<MarkDude> eps+1
 * j_dulaney wants to light it all off
<pleia2> the next SF Ubuntu Hour is next week, June 13th
 * pleia2 will add a loco portal event in a bit
<DonkeyHotei> i'll likely be in Sac that day
<philipballew> Ill be there pleia2
<pleia2> philipballew: great :)
<eps> With or without Bay Area Debian? (Last SF one was Apr. 11)
<pleia2> eps: I'm thinking with, but I'll ask around and then confirm
<MarkDude> Fb link for party https://www.facebook.com/events/300921919994599/
<philipballew> Give me Debian, or give me death!
<pleia2> philipballew: haha, ok, one vote "for" debian dinner too :)
<pleia2> ok, wrapping this up then, anyone else have anything?
<MarkDude> Great short meeting - yay
<philipballew> Ill do post meeting stuff this meeting if thats cool
<j_dulaney> For non-short meetings, go to Fedora Blocker Bug Meetings
<pleia2> philipballew: yes, thank you!
 * j_dulaney has sat through seven hour meetings
<pleia2> thanks for coming everyone :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<pleia2> j_dulaney: haha, ouch
<j_dulaney> Pain
<akk> 7 hours!
<MarkDude> j_dulaney,  pleia will file a bug on me- and not allow it to be marked wontfix
<j_dulaney> LOL
<j_dulaney> Of course, that bug would be unfixable
<MarkDude> She has more skillz than I do
<MarkDude> lots more
<pleia2> MarkDude: is unfixable, but we love him anyway :)
<MarkDude> +1
<akk> We're probably most of us unfixable.
<pleia2> truth
<MarkDude> Perfection is not gotten, but is a good target
<eps> If you see it, shoot at it 'til it's dead?
<MarkDude> sumthin like that
<eps> As they say in Redmond, "Failure is not an option -- it comes bundled with every Microsoft product."
<akk> ha
<bkerensa> who even uses Paypal these days
<bkerensa> >.<
<MarkDude> bkerensa, actually that is how Daddy Shadowman pays folks back for money they have spent. They will send checks and stuff, but , prefer Paypal. A bit old-timey I know :D
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I just dont like paypal but Linux New Media uses it to pay authors =/
<MarkDude> lol
<bkerensa> was kind of surprised they asked for paypal versus cutting a check or doing it ach
<MarkDude> Understood
<bkerensa> I guess it was somewhere on the contract I signed that said all my written words belong to them exclusively and wordlwide
<scientes> <scientes> schestowitz, this NEEDs to be your front page story (if it isn't already) https://isc.sans.edu/diary.html?storyid=13366&rss ---
<scientes> whoops
<scientes> https://isc.sans.edu/diary.html?storyid=13366&rss
<scientes> boom-ba-da-ching!
<DonkeyHotei> bkerensa: any battery news?
<bkerensa> DonkeyHotei: the guy never texted me back a week ago
<bkerensa> I dont go much time to keep pursuing that
<DonkeyHotei> grrr
<raevol> my update manager is so slow.... on all mirrors... :(
<bkerensa> raevol: AWS Mirrors for the win
<bkerensa> philipballew: side note... looks like were not getting comp'ed accts for life or for any long period of time
<bkerensa> philipballew: Canonical stepped in and asked for all devs to get them so that offer from HP at UDS as got reduced to a couple months
<DonkeyHotei> bkerensa: he says _you_ didn't text _him_ back
<kdub> i kinda wish that irssi would ping the unity notify-osd
<kdub> ping philipballew
<bkerensa> DonkeyHotei: Me: Can you bring it to NE tomorrow and ill buy it? Or perhaps PayPal and ship it to California? 1:58 PM (10 Days Ago)
<bkerensa> I also told him I dont have time to drive out and chase him around for a battery... I wouldnt even do this for someone local
<DonkeyHotei> Him: He could not work out a time to meet me at a time i was driving thru so i said shipping was an option, tho id rather not.
<bkerensa> Yeah he is driving through at night time or always wants me to go out to beaverton
<philipballew> whats up kdub and bkerensa
<DonkeyHotei> doesn't linus torvalds live in beaverton?
 * bkerensa does not travel to other people unless their is a cash motivation exceeding $500 
<bkerensa> DonkeyHotei: he lives in Lake Oswego
<bkerensa> DonkeyHotei: http://i.imgur.com/rGkm9.png <--- this is what that guy wants
<DonkeyHotei> Her, evidently: I am in beaverton, i drive across portland to get my kids from school eveery day. Portland is huge, your friend has not been available any of the days or times i have been thru
<bkerensa> Everytime he comes is like 5/6pm
<DonkeyHotei> she
<bkerensa> DonkeyHotei: why not ask her to ship it to you?
<DonkeyHotei> the 5/6pm is predictable, and if you're never around at that time, then yeah, that might be better
<DonkeyHotei> but i gotta know
<akk> Whee, election tomorrow. I like how the Voter Information Pamphlet doesn't even mention the statewide propositions.
<pleia2> woohoo, stickers
<pleia2> (I only vote so I can get a sticker)
<akk> :)
<bkerensa> DonkeyHotei: Starting at 5pm/6pm to 10pm daily and all day on weekends is spent with my fiancee so if its during those times or when I'm working on a project M-F then its very unlikely I will be able to meet with them in NE and under almost no circumstances am I going out to meet someone in the suburbs it a hour drive
<DonkeyHotei> thanx for letting me know
<philipballew> ups just brought me my art of community second edition. Noticeably bigger then the first.
<bkerensa> philipballew: you bought a copy?
<philipballew> bkerensa, no, it is a review I was asked to review it
<MarkDude> Play the Jono drinking game
<MarkDude> For each use of the word Community
<bkerensa> heh
<MarkDude> you wont make the 1st chapter
<MarkDude> Same with in real life- use of words dude, rocks , and rockin'
<bkerensa> philipballew: Jono gives out free copies to everyone who holds a session at CLS too :)
<bkerensa> I assume O'Reilly sent you the copy then :P
 * MarkDude shares overuse of said words too
<philipballew> bkerensa, yes they did.
<bkerensa> marsee and jon are nice folk ;)
<MarkDude> HElla nice
<philipballew> I still need to figure out oscon one of these days
<bkerensa> join #ubuntu-ops
<bkerensa> eck
<bkerensa> >.<  a total / fail
<philipballew> #EpicFail
<DonkeyHotei> [Mon 2012-06-04 01:41:01 PM PDT] -ChanServ- Information on #epicfail:
<DonkeyHotei> [Mon 2012-06-04 01:41:01 PM PDT] -ChanServ- Registered : Jul 31 22:49:22 2008 (3 years, 44 weeks, 0 days, 21:51:38 ago)
<DonkeyHotei> [Mon 2012-06-04 01:41:01 PM PDT] -ChanServ- Last used  : (about 200 weeks ago)
<DonkeyHotei> philipballew: ^
<MarkDude> scientes, you have a wiki page for requesting Orielly books?
<philipballew> DonkeyHotei, I was just saying epic fail in reference to the website
<scientes> MarkDude, no
<MarkDude> ok fair enough
<scientes> MarkDude, what do you mean?
 * MarkDude is willing to help with request when there are a few book requests posted on wiki 
<scientes> ahh, url pls
<MarkDude> Its easiest for Oreilly to grant books if there is a public page with list of books
<MarkDude> it makes it easier on their side :)
<MarkDude> Well, it would be better for someone else to create the page (long story on why I am not doing so ) :)
<MarkDude> Once we have the page- we can send the info to leads for Cali- and then go from there. They said they were interested, but had limited time
<bkerensa> If anyone wants a pdf copy of my feature article from Ubuntu User it just hit the site and will be in print at outlets in July ;) http://www.ubuntu-user.com/Magazine/Archive/2012/13/Ubuntu-Developer-Summit-Quantal-Quetzal
<MarkDude> If we make it easier for the leads and the book peoples
<MarkDude> bkerensa, you are not following my master plan
<MarkDude> When you stepped up as Lead- I did not expect you to overtake me in geek street cred so quickly :D
<bkerensa> MarkDude: then you dont want to know where my next article is landing ;)
<MarkDude> I figured it would happen- MarkDude was hoping it would be more like 2013 tho- lol
<MarkDude> Opensource.com?
<bkerensa> peh
<bkerensa> MarkDude: pleia2 is in the article ^
 * MarkDude welcomes you kickin ass everywhere sir, my silly jokes notwithstanding
 * MarkDude thinks pleia2 should win the Open Source award
<MarkDude> was gonna nominate her if no one else did
<DonkeyHotei> didn't rms win one time?
 * MarkDude thinks pleia2 is cooler than RMS on many levels
<DonkeyHotei> no wait, rms won the linus torvalds award, whatever that is
<MarkDude> Not even counting showering and lack of toejam diet
 * MarkDude is curious as to her stance on buying a parrot for her :D
<DonkeyHotei> does rms have a parrot?
<MarkDude> ^^^ refernce to RMS does not want you to buy him a parrot
<bkerensa> rms eats his feet
<MarkDude> Google it- its awesome
<bkerensa> and thats uncool
<MarkDude> yes bkerensa
<MarkDude> hence the toejam reference
<MarkDude> and how pleia2 does not do so
<DonkeyHotei> haven't you heard? uncool is in now
 * MarkDude leaves toes to DonkeyHotei 
<MarkDude> At Scale a while ago- they asked the people in the Weakest Geek to do an impersonation of RMS
<DonkeyHotei> i don't need your toes; i have 10 of my own
<MarkDude> One person said hopw do you impersonate not showering
<MarkDude> Randi the free BSD girl asked for a female volunteer- to be rude to
<MarkDude> toes in the generic sense DonkeyHotei
<DonkeyHotei> she's on weakest geek every damn year
<DonkeyHotei> what generic sense?
<scientes> MarkDude, well what wiki should i create the page on?
<MarkDude> She rocks
 * MarkDude ignores you 2nd comment due to Poes Law violationbs
<MarkDude> scientes, it should most likely be under Ubuntu cali namespace
<MarkDude> Or
<MarkDude> Under your namespace
<scientes> you mean lauchpad wikis or something? i''ve never used those---come on give me a link
<scientes> of any sort
<MarkDude> with the idea it would be moved to Cali space after approved
<MarkDude> Oh sure
<MarkDude> my bad
<scientes> i need some idea of what i am doing
<MarkDude> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Book_requests
 * MarkDude started the page
<MarkDude> If it needs to be moved for any reason it can
<MarkDude> The main idea is that you put some books you want on there
<MarkDude> It being a wiki allows others to add their requests too
<MarkDude> and once people weigh in- it allows the team leads to easily review
<scientes> hmm i don't know which one to aask for
<MarkDude> Should keep everyone happy
<MarkDude> Pick at least 3
<MarkDude> chances are you will get at least one
<MarkDude> The older it is- the easier it is to get
<MarkDude> As in sometimes new books are harder to get. Usually tho- they are easy to get too
<scientes> i was thinking about C++ and then i realized that vala is almost cooler in that realm, but very new language
<MarkDude> pick a few
<MarkDude> You may be able to come up with stuff others will like too
 * MarkDude bets on it :)
<scientes> I don't allow google cookies, can you tell me if this book has anything on avoiding unaligned memory accesses? http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9781593271749.do
<MarkDude> scientes, think of me as a slightly less charming version of Jono
<scientes> lol
<MarkDude> Meaning
 * MarkDude is better at Community questions than say the tech stuff ;)
<pleia2> bkerensa: nice, thanks!
<pleia2> MarkDude: and thanks for your kind words :) but I do regret getting so detatched from development (only have one package in debian anymore, and it's co-maintained)
<MarkDude> Understood
<MarkDude> You have most likely forgotten more than I currently know :D
<pleia2> to be fair, I have been at this longer and do systems administration as my day job :)
<MarkDude> Smarter too - shhhh
<MarkDude> For the record, MarkDude think on genral that women are smarter than men
<DonkeyHotei> that's because they are
<DonkeyHotei> they're smart enough not to have to have tech jobs
<DonkeyHotei> we're stuck with those, though
 * DonkeyHotei waits for obligatory poe's law accusations
 * MarkDude has not desire to touch those comments with philipballew 's 10 foot pole
<DonkeyHotei> you brought it up
<MarkDude> Women being smarter is pretty much fact, imho
<DonkeyHotei> agreed
<MarkDude> inferences tho, get a bit dicey, altho yours was very humorous :D
<MarkDude> For the record, it did not violate Poes Law, pretty much everyone hopefully knew you were in jest
<DonkeyHotei> except i wasn't
 * MarkDude runs away
<MarkDude> (flailing and screaming)
<pleia2> it's an argument that has been made before, but pretty much holds no weight when you actually ask women why they leave compsci
<MarkDude> Smithers; release the hounds....
<pleia2> "Unlocking the Clubhouse" is a good book that interviews a lot of women who stay and leave their compsci degrees, and pinpointing where these gaps are: http://mitpress.mit.edu/catalog/item/default.asp?ttype=2&tid=8515
<akk> Unlocking++
<akk> great book
<DonkeyHotei> http://www.pixoulphotography.com/2012/05/31/official-uds-q-group-photo-and-personal-photo-set/
<DonkeyHotei> i don't remember where i was standing, so i can't find myself
<DonkeyHotei> it would help if i could remember what i wore
<DonkeyHotei> but uds is mostly just a blur
 * MarkDude is being 100% sincere in saying this:
<MarkDude> He is glad there were no pics of MarkDude's shirt in plain view
<MarkDude> jcastro came to get people in line- and sorta winked at me
<MarkDude> Like haha, you got the other pics- all that will be seen is you and the penguin hat
 * MarkDude took it as good humor like with the saga of *Jono's Jacket*
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-06-05
<scientes> http://mbelshe.github.com/SPDY-Specification/draft-mbelshe-spdy-00.xml#rfc.section.3.1.1
<scientes> " Without a server GOAWAY message, HTTP has a race condition where the client sends a request (a new SYN_STREAM) just as the server is closing the connection, and the client cannot know if the server received the stream or not. By using the last-stream-id in the GOAWAY, servers can indicate to the client if a request was processed or not."
<scientes> O RALY
<scientes> maybe that is why you always have to hit "ESC" fallowed by reload when web sites get "stuck"
<bkerensa> MarkDude: u there?
<bkerensa> MarkDude: FYI Ubuntu Oregon did get a booth but we wont be in the dot org pavillion
<bkerensa> MarkDude: They made a special place for Linux Distros :P
<MarkDude> they contactede me
<MarkDude> :)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: and told you to knock it off?
<MarkDude> They have far more manners than that
<MarkDude> They told me I would like the news
 * MarkDude knows them well enough that was true
<MarkDude> Was still hoping they would have had Fedora and Ubuntu share a table
<MarkDude> At a minimum :)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: that would be interesting
<MarkDude> It would
 * MarkDude would sit on your lap while wearing penguin suit :)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: they are definitely slimming things down this year :P one booth and one chair and two passes
<bkerensa> :)
<MarkDude> maybe pleia2 's also
 * bkerensa just filled out the contract and faxed it
<MarkDude> For me to sit on your lap?
 * MarkDude thinks a genral agreement will work :D
<The_Letter_M> Hello all
<MarkDude> hello The_Letter_M
<The_Letter_M> how is everyone?
<MarkDude> awesomeness
<The_Letter_M> Cool
<The_Letter_M> Quick question: when adding stuff to mysql from the CLI, how do I use the @ sign?
<The_Letter_M> A fried is setting up Cacti with Nagios and I've been walking him through most of it since he's never used Linux before
<The_Letter_M> friend
<The_Letter_M> but I've never done much with sql
<pleia2> if I understand your question correctly, '@'
<The_Letter_M> Sweet
<The_Letter_M> thanks
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-06-06
<bkerensa> philipballew: morning
<MarkDude> philipballew, the internets were just tellin' me you like club soda
<philipballew> hello bkerensa and MarkDude whats up!
<philipballew> MarkDude, nothing beats club soda
<bkerensa> philipballew: I just got my first intl wire transfer
<bkerensa> yay!
<philipballew> bkerensa, oh wow. I might get mine soon then
<philipballew> Money talks and money travels
<bkerensa> philipballew: I imagine you will get it now... Most businesses do transfers/payments in batches
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> assuming your bank posts their daily wires/ach's at midnight
<philipballew> ill have to call my bank soon
<philipballew> or go online. I have yet to ever do online banking.
 * MarkDude likes using telegraph for my banking needs
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Morse Code is nice too
<bkerensa> just tap tap tap them the drop location
<bkerensa> and they tap tap tap what time they will come get it :D
 * MarkDude learned code to get his ham licenses
<bkerensa> ham radio seems like an expensive hobby
<scientes> mmmm ham
<bkerensa> Mmm just finished a breakfast you surely can't come close to in California :D
<jyo> So I suppose LinkedIn is a good component of a low-salt diet? :P
<philipballew> I changed my password jyo
<philipballew> does that mean I lowered my salt intake?
<philipballew> but seriously, I feel bad for people who will not change it.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-06-07
<r3d64r> good evening!
<philipballew_> r3d64r, good evening!!!
<r3d64r> I have a question for you
<r3d64r> do you have any familiarity wtih MAAS?
<pleia2> I did some user testing before release, but haven't touched it since
<r3d64r> I am trying figure out if MAAS would be able to scale up to support 250k users
<pleia2> 250k administrators?
<r3d64r> no, we need a solution that can support 250k+ users
<pleia2> MAAS itself really just manages the allocation and management of the physical resources, presumably of which you'd have a handful of actual sysadmins managing
<pleia2> what you do once the servers are deployed user-wise is a bit beyond that
<pleia2> what are the users actually "using" in your question?
<r3d64r> we would need an authentication for user accounts
<r3d64r> and the rest is going to be used for secure file transfers
<pleia2> so you're deploying servers using openldap and fileservers?
<pleia2> s/using/running
<pleia2> what you put on the servers isn't really part of MAAS, the user accounts in MAAS are for administrators who are doing the server deployments
<r3d64r> we have it setup in 10.04 at the moment, be our concern is how to scale it
<r3d64r> mostly php, apache and mysql
<r3d64r> for the most part I need those things to be able to scale up as needed
<philipballew_> juju can do that cant it?
<r3d64r> I am hoping that is the case, but I have yet to find someone that can confirm that
<pleia2> yeah, once you have the physical server provisioned you can use juju to actually deploy the custom services
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/MAAS is very helpful :)
<pleia2> it's a whole walkthrough goes on to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/MAAS/AddNodes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/MAAS/Juju
<r3d64r> I have tried their tutorials, but still running some test on vm's and actually seeing it live are two different things
<philipballew_> #juju can help as well usually as well as askubuntu.com for juju questions often as well
<pleia2> this walkthrough confirms that you can use juju with maas
<pleia2> both are quite new technologies though, I don't know if anyone is using them in a big enterprise environment yet
<r3d64r> yeah I still do not completely understand juju, but it looks awesome - reminds me of how mainframes process jobs
<pleia2> at the core they're really just scripts that do "apt-get install && some configuration stuff" and manage relationships between services (wordpress needs mysql, for instance)
<philipballew_> you can look at the charms themselves
 * philipballew_ grabs link
<philipballew_> http://jujucharms.com/
<r3d64r> question - so if for example I have a node and install mysql, can I  then install mysql on another node and have them work as a distributed set?
<pleia2> yeah, you can establish a relationship between the two
<r3d64r> see that is what I need to test to verify that these is in fact true
<philipballew_> make sure to use 12.04 and not 10.04 for juju
<r3d64r> because this would solve most of our scalability problems
<philipballew_> well its what they recommend
<philipballew_> iirc
<pleia2> I'd toss up a test environment and see how the relationships work
<pleia2> and if they fit your needs
<pleia2> and I should go to bed :)
<r3d64r> hahaha!
<r3d64r> sleep is over rated! u needs more coffee!
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> nooo, I have to work in the morning
<r3d64r> so do I!
<r3d64r> goodnight! and btw thansk allot for the information
<pleia2> sure, good luck :)
<philipballew_> Have a good time!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-06-08
<scientes> http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/12897.html
<philipballew> pleia2, do you have the link to the post meeting stuff?
<pleia2> philipballew: it's the MeetingChecklist liked on /Meetings
<philipballew> alright sweet pleia2
<pleia2> thanks for handling this :)
<philipballew> not a problem
<grantbow> thanks for handling this :)
<raevol> http://www.geek.com/articles/games/steam-for-linux-will-launch-in-2012-2012065/
<scientes> MarkDude, hey i filled out that wiki page
<scientes> with a few items
<MarkDude> perfect. scientes
<MarkDude> now we ask folks in SOcal to add to it
<raevol> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/ea-game-titles-braid-most-popular-downloads-on-ubuntu-in-may?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
<MarkDude> nhaines, may have some ideas.
<raevol> oh hey guys, games on linux don't matter
 * MarkDude is not sure WHO is where
<MarkDude> :)
<pleia2> MarkDude: how are you coordinating acquisition and distribution state-wide?
<pleia2> I had a pretty small library for phillychix, but even on the regional level it was tricky to always meet up with people to swap books, and keep track of them
<pleia2> I'd love to hear about strategies that actually work :)
<pleia2> and should this be under /Projects? (I don't actually know the story behind this)
 * MarkDude is willing to make effort to get socal involved
<MarkDude> and if they have suggestions thats cool
<MarkDude> If there is too much time needed for them to sort out, I can help the peoples that are ready
<MarkDude> I figure we get the page set up, and then run it by the leads, no need to do at a meeting, uless its needed :)
<pleia2> I was just curious about how it worked
<raevol> anyone know the command to restart the unity window decorator?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-06-09
<MarkDude> pleia2, we ask for some books, they gave me the rundown
<MarkDude> Its best to ask for a few too many, there are a few that they cant give based on how new they are, how many left, etc
<MarkDude> The proof they need it a mailing list, or other way to see the group has more than 8-10 people.
<MarkDude> Basically- a lead from a team has to talk to them OR the lead says - talk to this person they are the book person.
<MarkDude> paulproteus, may be a good person to ask for suggestions on books good for tech in general.
<MarkDude> pleia2, the last part of it, is they would like folks to review the books, that helps them.
 * MarkDude has only reviewed the ones he liked
 * paulproteus waves
<MarkDude> Hey paulproteus June 23rd Heather Farms
<paulproteus> Still on my calendar; looks like 75% chance I'll make it
<MarkDude> We will take that, better than no chance :)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: have you been to lucky labs ever?
<MarkDude> Not that I know of bkerensa
<bkerensa> MarkDude: will have to take u when u come... they have home made ginger ale, root beer and beer :D
<MarkDude> Sounds good. We will see what we can do
<bkerensa> lol
<MarkDude> Still need to sort out funding - for made up Distro placing
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> what do you mean?
<MarkDude> Well we were looking at funding this year like we did last
<MarkDude> NOt sure how they will proceed
 * MarkDude may be couchsurfing a bit
 * MarkDude has to go to meet up 
<philipballew> So I went down the hill today
<philipballew> Stopped at Frys
<MarkDude> news?
<philipballew> They do in fact have a Ubuntu pc there
<philipballew> Its runnuing xmbc or whatever it is called as the main attraction
<philipballew> but has unity and all.
<akk> cool!
<akk> What is xmbc? I couldn't tell from the web page.
<philipballew> I felt bad for them as the account your logged in has sudo access
<philipballew> password is frys
<philipballew> got it on first try with a sudo su command
<philipballew> akk, its a media player front end
<philipballew> Ill be posting pictures in my blog tonight probably
<philipballew> if I can find the time
<MarkDude> password frys= awesome
<akk> haha
<philipballew> I wanted to see what the manager would say to that and he tole me I was wrong.
<philipballew> no sir, I use Ubuntu and you do not...
<philipballew> its 11.10
<philipballew> so new enough
<akk> He said you were wrong about what?
<philipballew> the password. I wanted to see what his response would be.
<philipballew> Overall they know it was ubuntu and know ubuntu was linux
<philipballew> so that seems good to me
<DonkeyHotei> just to be clear: what was the point of doing all that?
<akk> That's nice (and surprising) that they know the words ubuntu and linux.
<philipballew> Because we can I guess
<philipballew> the manager there said he has tried it and knows about it.
<philipballew> The bok has a ubuntu circle logo on it as well.
<philipballew> *box
<akk> Nice to see an ubuntu box sold in a mainstream place, even if it's billed as a special-purpose machine.
<scientes> philipballew, if you had sudo why didn't you fix it yourself
<philipballew> scientes, figured since it was not mine, they might get mad
<DonkeyHotei> sounds like that happened anyway
<philipballew> They were happy. They showed me it, and were happy to have me look at it. The size is nice and compact
<philipballew> its one of those small desktops
<philipballew> would make a good home server maybe
<r3d64r_> maas can be so annoying !
<philipballew> r3d64r_, how so?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-06-10
<MarkDude> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150942021373805&set=a.10150899987773805.435754.717333804&type=3&theater
<MarkDude> That pic looks like MJ, I wonder how pleia feels about it
<pleia2> eyes are the wrong color :)
<MarkDude> Details, details
<MarkDude> If that dude robbed a bank
<MarkDude> And MJ happened to be wearing a tophat (unlikely), it might not turn out well
<dragon> How could they not care about bugs like these? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/anacron/+bug/606491
<akk> IME, most people don't care much about bugs that don't affect them directly. So if they're not getting the emails themselves ...
<dragon> that's true.
<dragon> this can potentially block security updates.
<dragon> but I suppose this shouldn't be an issue on systems that run constantly.
<MarkDude> Linux does not get viruses :D
<MarkDude> hello d21anthony
<d21anthony> hey there
<d21anthony>  Just upgraded to 12.04 can't log in through lightdm (GUI)  login screen. Had similar problem with 11.10 but was able to do a unity --reset. Now when I try to do a unity reset it spits out an error. Any ideas would be awesome Just upgraded to 12.04 can't log in through lightdm (GUI)  login screen. Had similar problem with 11.10 but was able to do a unity --reset. Now when I try to do a unity reset it spits out an error. Any ideas would be awe
<d21anthony> some
<d21anthony> oops, double posted or should I say pasted.
<MarkDude> d21anthony, sometimes this channel can help with tech questions
<MarkDude> depends on who is around at the time
<MarkDude> d21anthony, ? you go to any local Ubutnu events?
<MarkDude> There are some near you
<dragon> copypasta. omnomnom.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-06-03
<philipballew> here for the meeting
<philipballew> its at 7 right?
<philipballew> oh wait, im back in Ca...
 * philipballew changes his watch to 5 pm
<pleia2> hah
<sf_ub> Any one running 12.04.2 LTS?
<eps> uh, yeah!
 * philipballew is
<akk> I have it on the laptop, but not as the primary OS there.
<sf_ub> any problems?
<akk> No, works well.
<philipballew> its stable
<eps> It's working for me.
<akk> (except it's not very battery efficient, which is why I use debian more on the laptop)
<eps> I'm on a desktop, so that's a non-issue for me.
<philipballew> usually all problems are things I did myself
<akk> I ran it on my desktop from when it came out until a couple weeks ago when I upgraded to ringtail.
<akk> Been fine all that time.
<akk> I only upgraded because I wanted newer libraries on a development machine.
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Jun  3 02:10:32 2013 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<sf_ub> any problems doing the upgrade from 10.04 LTS?
<pleia2> who all is here for the meeting? :)
<philipballew> sf_ub, just wait a few minutes
 * philipballew is
<akk> o/
<eps> hi
<pleia2> we don't actually have anything on the agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13June02
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13June02 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> but Markdude let me know earlier that he's planning a geeknic in a couple weeks
<pleia2> #link http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Geeknic_Fedora_Pi_Release_Party
<darthrobot> Title: [Geeknic Fedora Pi Release Party - FedoraProject]
<pleia2> in spite of the name, he assures me that Ubuntu folks are welcome :)
<philipballew> looks good
<Markdude> http://geeknic.org/?p=175
<pleia2> looking at our events page, the only thing scheduled otherwise is the SF Ubuntu Hour http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california/events/
<darthrobot> Title: [geeknic.org » Geeknic Fedora Pi Release Party – Los Gatos]
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu California Events List | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> Markdude: great! want to announce on list? (and say Ubuntu folks are welcome :))
<Markdude> It still has wiki foramtting to be fixed later
<eps> Whatever happened to Walnut Creek?
<Markdude> Of course
<Markdude> eps
<pleia2> eps: too hot
<Markdude> 100+ degrees
<Markdude> Went to East Bay Geek BBQ in Concaord yesterday
<pleia2> yowch
<Markdude> it was awesome but 100+
<eps> Funny, I didn't hear anything about it.
<Markdude> Its a meetup group
<GNUdru_> 100+ in SJ as well
<Markdude> I had not been to their event before
<Markdude> Well- Vasona lake Park has water
<pleia2> so many events, so few consolidated geek calendars :)
<Markdude> Well they were gamers
<pleia2> ah
<Markdude> game devs
<philipballew> its 103 in Auburn right now
<Markdude> Quite a bit of Pokemon Dubstep
<Markdude> And retro gaming
<Markdude> Magic cards- cards against humanity
<pleia2> back to meeting topics, anyone else have any upcoming events to talk about?
<Markdude> I have a raspberry Pi weekend the same time as geeknic
<Markdude> Some people are using Fedora there- Raspbian can be used on the Friday part
<Markdude> And maybe the other if there is fail ;)
<akk> I think there's Ubuntu for the RPi too, but I confess I haven't tried it myself.
<Markdude> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/BAMF_Pi_Fun
<darthrobot> Title: [BAMF Pi Fun - FedoraProject]
<pleia2> Markdude: I assume that's fedora-focused as well?
<sf_ub> any considerations for upgrading from 10.04 LTS to 12.04.2 LTS (novice user)
<Markdude> The saturday is
<Markdude> The Friday is hacking on Pi
<Markdude> With whatever tools you want to
<Markdude> Rasbian
<pleia2> sf_ub: can you hold on a couple minutes? (you happened to join during our weekly team meeting :))
<Markdude> BAMF is not really hungup on folks OS
<pleia2> cool :)
 * Markdude shuts up now 
<Markdude> :)
<pleia2> anyone else have events worth noting in the next couple of weeks?
<Markdude> But yes the Fri Pi Day is ANY OS
<pleia2> I'm planning on tacking a Debian Dinner on to the end of the SF Ubuntu Hour
<Markdude> Space Linux ftw!
<pleia2> alright, anyone else have anything? :)
<pleia2> alright, I guess that's it then, thanks everyone
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Jun  3 02:24:51 2013 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2013/ubuntu-us-ca.2013-06-03-02.10.moin.txt
<Magniplex> thanks
<pleia2> sf_ub: ask away!
<pleia2> I did a couple 10.04 to 12.04 upgrades, but I only did it on servers (it went ok, just a couple things I had to fix)
<akk> I can't remember if I tried the upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04, sorry.
<akk> It's supposed to work.
<sf_ub> thanks
<sf_ub> quit
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: June 16th | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<pleia2> 1/g 94
<pleia2> doh
<The_Letter_M> Hello all
<The_Letter_M> Test
<Markdude> Hello The_Letter_M
<Markdude> Test appears to work.
<The_Letter_M> Hehe
<The_Letter_M> I got a "Unable to connect to server device" error in my channel window
<The_Letter_M> I thought maybe I was disconnected since my client fails to tell me when I get disconnected from a server
<The_Letter_M> How's it going tonight?
<akk> Ha, just got the announcement about the meeting 2.5 hours ago.
<akk> Usually I get it an hour or two before the meeting.
<akk> (and maybe don't see it 'til after I've missed it)
<akk> Wow, headers say pleia2 sent it at 9:48 am!
<akk> And my mailserver says it got it a minute later, so why didn't it show up here when I was getting other mail just fine? Hmph.
<nhaines> akk: there's no Ubuntu for the raspberry pi.  The board is too old.
<akk> Ah! I think I'd read that and forgotten it.
<Torikun> there is debian lol
<nhaines> Canonical quickly contacted them to let them know they were dropping that ARM revision in the upcoming release.  There was much drama for some reason.
<akk> I guess you could use an older Ubuntu -- IIRC Lucid ran even on plug computers.
<nhaines> Yes, that would probably work fine.
<akk> But there's probably not much point to that.
<nhaines> It's still supported for two more years, server-wise.  :)
<akk> Does that mean that X-based packages don't get security updates but backend ones do?
<nhaines> Yup.
<nhaines> I'm upgrading my second server from 12.04.2 to 13.04.
<nhaines> Happily, the upgrader crashing on version checking last time I tried tipped me off that the VPS didn't have a swap file.  So that's easily fixed and we're off and running now.  ;)
<nhaines> akk: starting with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, the support period is a flat 5 years.  So that's good for desktop users.  And also advocates who have to explain LTS support periods.  :)
<akk> :)
<Markdude> Puppy based Pi?
<Markdude> They have lts version that uses Ubuntu Repos :D
<nhaines> Yay, reboot time!  Now we see if the upgrade was optimal or pessimal.  :P
<Torikun> good luck
<nhaines> yay, 12.10 works.  Time for more updates and then another upgrade.  :)
<Torikun> slow work daY? lol
<nhaines> It's a personal test server, so there's pretty much no reason not to work on it.
<nhaines> Besides, server updates happen in the background unattended.  :)
<Torikun> lol
<nhaines> Well, other than breaking locals on my server, we should be fine.
<Chaser> crackmein1024
<Chaser> oops wrong window
<jtatum> oops :)
<pleia2> aww, I thought I had managed to catch up on all my rss feeds, but it turns out that an upgrade to tt-rss broke my cron job for updating feeds
<pleia2> oh well, it was nice while it lasted :)
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> :D
<akk> Don't you hate when that happens?
<pleia2> yeah, I bet the change is probably in some release notes I didn't read ;)
<akk> You could of course just skip anything that came in during that time, figuring you didn't miss it then so you won't miss it now.
<akk> I have a hard time telling myself that, however (what if there's something really cool buried in there?!)
 * pleia2 frowns as it updates to 82 unread
<akk> whahh
<pleia2> it's been 30 hours or so
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-06-05
<philipballew> pleia2, I'm trying to pack and my cat won't get off my suitcase. Reminded me off a lot of your tweets. :)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> they love to do that
<philipballew> yeah, once I walk away, they go back to it. :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-06-06
<blitz> I'll have to idle in here when I get my main rig setup
<akk> Darn, I thought maybe commenting out the avahi-daemon dependency in /etc/init/cups.conf would make cups start automatically, but I still have to start it manually.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-06-08
<akk> When a launchpad bug is marked a duplicate, is there someplace to find the bug it's marked a duplicate of?
<akk> I can't find a link anywhere (bug in question is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/catdoc/+bug/976762 )
<darthrobot> Title: [Bug #976762 “catppt crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()” : Bugs : “catdoc” package : Ubuntu]
<akk> It says "This bug report is a duplicate of:" and then 2 icons, one to edit and one to remove the duplicate link but none to go to the other bug.
<akk> More important, what's a good program for converting .docx files to text, since catdoc crashes every time in ringtail?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-06-09
<GNUdru> akk I've been using some cloud thing
<akk> For IRC?
<izdubar> GNUdru: I think you are using ZNC
<MichaelPaoli> Mmmm... pizza - Ubuntu Hour Berkeley ... + BerkeleyLUG (Berkeley Linux Users Group)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-06-02
<nhaines> I'm bbqing dinner. Now it's like a race.
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> we need you for the installfest rundown
 * pleia2 munches on pasta
<nhaines> Yup. Well, if this sauce caramelizes in the next minute or two...
<nhaines> Aaannnd I don't suspect that it will.
<nhaines> Stall for 5 minutes so i can wrap up here. :P
<ianorlinlaptop> oh yeah getting the banner to stay up
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Jun  2 02:01:46 2014 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> hi everyone, who all is here for the meeting?
<ianorlinlaptop> o/
<eps> o/
<pleia2> nothing really on the agenda this week
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14June01
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14June01 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> browsing last meeting I think rww still owes an email to the list about a change to voting procedure so the most folks get a say
<pleia2> since the last meeting I did a presentation at BALUG here in SF, lots of great questions from the audience so I think it went well
<pleia2> I linked slides for that on my blog post about that meeting and feltonlug: http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=9426
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu 14.04 Presentations at FeltonLUG and BALUG – pleia2's blog]
<nhaines> I heard it went pretty well.
<pleia2> we had loosely talked about doing a 14.04 installfest here in SF too, but I've kind of evented out and am too busy to help out with that, so if anyone else is intersted - please do pick that up :)
<nhaines> My presentation right now is pretty much geared to installfests so it is reusable if anyone wants to step up.
<pleia2> nhaines: shared somewhere?
<nhaines> Not yet, but I'll throw it on people.ubuntu.com tonight.
<pleia2> \o/
<nhaines> Or email it to anyone who needs it before then. :)
<pleia2> care to talk a bit about how the installfest went?
<nhaines> It was a pretty nice little event.  It was held last Saturday at Cal State Fullerton.
<eps> How many people attended?
 * ianorlinlaptop thinks 6 people to have stuff installed maybe about 15 people total
<nhaines> I didn't do the official count from photos yet, as they were late getting back to me, but I believe there were 18 or 19 people, including 9 OCLUG volunteers and 4 Ubuntu volunteers, plus myself.
 * ianorlinlaptop was one of the ubuntu volunteers
<nhaines> The presentation was well received, everyone was interested in Ubuntu although one or two only wanted to learn more and not have it installed.
<pleia2> cool
<nhaines> Thanks to the generous sponsorship of the Ubuntu community reimbursement fund, we ordered in pizza, which everyone was also interested in.  :)
<nhaines> We did get Ubuntu installed on all target systems in the end, which was nice.  One person found out they actually had a 64-bit laptop.
 * eps imagines a pizza with toppings arranged to form the Circle of Friends
<nhaines> We had the room for 4 hours, with everyone showing up on time, I believe.  We waited an hour then started the presentations.  I'll have the information from the computer datasheets anonymized and up with the presentation and photos soon.
<nhaines> The Ubuntu banner and tablecloth made the event look very professional, and the OCLUG leader capitalized on that immediately and started talking about how I was a representative from Ubuntu and Canonical while introducing me.
<pleia2> hehe
<nhaines> The upshot of that was that we had one faculty member who was supremely impressed and was very happy with Ubuntu and is going to push his students to go when OCLUG holds another installfest planned in September.
<pleia2> how exciting!
<nhaines> We were also able to discuss timing and it looks like holding it after finals wasn't as advantageous as we thought--CSUF is a commuter college.  But just after school starts should be a lot more effective.
<nhaines> So!  I think that 4 hours isn't a lot of time and 3 hours is even worse.  I felt like I was really rushed and didn't have a lot of time to help the Ubuntu volunteers.  Luckily OCLUG had run through this before.
<eps> Software Freedom Day is in September :-)  http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/
<darthrobot> Title: [Software Freedom Day - SFD Home]
<ianorlinlaptop> also I remember helping someone rest cmos on motherboard
<nhaines> Fortunately, our team really stepped in and helped out instantly without needing to be directed, which I really appreciated.
<nhaines> Luis Caballero, Ishmael Plata, ianorlinlaptop, and George Mulak were there helping out.  So each guest got a really personalized experience.
<pleia2> nice
<nhaines> After the pizza was eaten I demonstrated how to use the Dash, the global menu, how to configure autohide, how to install programs, and used Stellarium as a demonstration of really stunning Free Software.
<nhaines> Oh, I also mentioned the online search switch.  I ran out of time to talk about Locally Integrated Menus, and the commandline (which was just going to be "you type commands, this is what they mean if you see copy/paste given in an AskUbuntu response.)
<nhaines> The flyers seemed to be pretty well received, and the installfest page needs to duplicate the flyer information.
<nhaines> For September I'm going to see if we can get a larger location on campus, not on the 6th floor, and regardless I'm going to see about doing interviews with the university radio and tv stations.
<nhaines> Also newspaper.
<pleia2> neat
<nhaines> Oh, I don't have the numbers handy at this machine but I'm pretty sure we gave out 30 Ubuntu discs and about 5 server discs.
<nhaines> I also donated 20 and 5, respectively, to OCLUG's software library, because they have students and other visitors all the time and they will be well used there over the next year.
<nhaines> I think that's about all that I can think of right now.
<pleia2> great, thanks nhaines :)
<pleia2> it's been a while since the team has done an installfest, so it's nice to hear about
<nhaines> I'm going to send an email to the list tonight or tomorrow and maybe we can do a post-mortem.
<nhaines> Oh!  I did find out that the pens and stickers and things were extremely popular.  So yay for conference packs. :)
<pleia2> sounds good
<pleia2> blog about it too, so I can put it in the ubuntu weekly newsletter next week ;)
<nhaines> Yup, that's happening too.  ;)
<pleia2> \o/
<nhaines> I feel if we get money or sponsorship from Ubuntu or Canonical we really should blog about it later.
<nhaines> Make sure everyone knows where the money's going.  :)
 * pleia2 nods
<nhaines> ^D
<pleia2> alright, so, other upcoming events
<pleia2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu California | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> back to Ubuntu Hours :)
<pleia2> have one coming up in Berkeley on Sunday with Berkeley LUG (mmm pizza), one in SF on Wednesday the 11th
<pleia2> the idea has been floated in SF that some private companies host some Ubuntu Hours, and I should follow up, since we tend to want to have them in public places so we can have drop ins
<pleia2> always fun when someone in the coffee shop who isn't using a Mac notices us and joins ;)
<nhaines> Any prospective sponsors?
<pleia2> BUT these companies have offered space, so I'm trying to think of ways we can use it, maybe mini training sessions about how to use `ubuntu-bug` or general getting involved, or something that's just an evening but may not be of interested to LUGs in general
<pleia2> Gandi has offered, and another one that grantbow has been in contact with
<pleia2> speaking of Gandi, they have Ubuntu t-shirts now that support Ubuntu (and other shirts too, supporting their respective projects): https://www.gandi.net/tshirts
<darthrobot> Title: [Nom de domaine et hébergement cloud - Portez nos couleurs ! - Gandi.net]
<pleia2> I like them :)
<pleia2> anyway, that's about all I had
<pleia2> anyone else have any meeting topics?
<nhaines> I suppose not.  :)
<pleia2> crickets
<pleia2> ok, thanks everyone
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Jun  2 02:35:37 2014 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2014/ubuntu-us-ca.2014-06-02-02.01.moin.txt
<nhaines> Good news was that while my hot dogs were undercooked, they were also fully precooked, being hot dogs, and therefore will not kill me now that I've eaten them.
<nhaines> And I was able to toast the buns, so hey, small blessings.  :)
<pleia2> not dying \o/
<nhaines> They were also well-cooked.  Just that the barbecue sauce wasn't all caramelized and crunchy.  ;)
<akk> As long as they were warm and not cold and greasy.
<nhaines> Nope!  Nice and warm and not greasy at all.
<nhaines> eps: so I'm going to suggest the next OCLUG installfest take place on Software Freedom Day.  :)
<eps> nhaines: cool
<nhaines> Thanks for the thought.
<ianorlinlaptop> yay powertop been more than 2 hours on battery and yet 51 percen remaning on a 4 and a half year laptop
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-06-03
<nhaines> Oh, if anyone wanted my presentation from the installfest: http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhaines/documents/events/2014/oc-installfest-may/Welcome%20to%20Ubuntu%2014.04%20LTS.odp
<darthrobot> Content type: [application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.presentation] Size: [689419]
<nhaines> pleia2: ^^
<pleia2> nhaines: thanks!
<nhaines> Also!  http://www.nhaines.com/blog/2014/06/02/ubuntu-installfest-with-oclug/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Installfest with OCLUG | Nathan Haines]
<nhaines> Coming to a Planet Ubuntu near you.
<pleia2> nhaines: great writeup :)
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks!  I wasn't so sure after I finished if it came out well or not.  But it's been 9 days so I hit publish anyway!  :P
<pleia2> hehe
<nhaines> pleia2: oh, before I forget.  Are there any plans as far as recording who gets how many discs?
<nhaines> I have a spreadsheet at the moment but wasn't sure where to put the data.
<rww> wiki
<nhaines> rww: [citation needed]
<rww> oh hrm, i thought we had a page for that
<rww> throw it in a google doc or something, i guess
<nhaines> I do have one of those.
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
<pleia2> nhaines: I haven't traditionally kept track super closely, LUGs tell me they need them when I visit and just grab a handful
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-06-04
<nhaines> pleia2: ah, okay.  In that case [Catbug voice] everything is okay!
<Roguehorse> nhaines: Just went through the write up and photos from the mailing list - very cool!
<nhaines> Roguehorse: thanks. :)
<ianorlin> hmm all pictures of me are from behind again
<Roguehorse> nhaines: No worries - makes wish I could have been there : )
<nhaines> Next time!  Maybe in September.  :)
<nhaines> ianorlin: I might have a better photo of you.  Unfortunately time ran short so I didn't get to ask someone to take a group photo.
<Roguehorse> The university has this new format for the OLS and it's kind of abugger to nav
<Roguehorse> I've been spending more time in study than I usually need to just to account for the new system - kinda sucks
<nhaines> ianorlin: not sure about "better" but you can see your face in these ones.  :)  Grab them while they're up there.  http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhaines/images/
<darthrobot> Title: [Index of /~nhaines/images]
<nhaines> ianorlin: actually, my upload speed sucks.  Give it a couple minutes; there should be 3 images in total.
<Roguehorse> Is anyone else running Kubuntu?
<nhaines> ianorlin: uploads are done.
<ianorlin> it says forbidden on server
<nhaines> ianorlin: should be working now then.
<ianorlin> pleia2: is there going to be a flavors of ubuntu for users track do you have someone from lubuntu already?
<pleia2> ianorlin: we'd like to, we don't have any volunteers yet
<pleia2> ianorlin: so if you're volunteering :D
 * ianorlin is
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> ianorlin: you want a "Discussion session" http://uds.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/propose-a-session/
<darthrobot> Title: [Propose a Session | Ubuntu Developer Summit]
<pleia2> it'll be similar to a User Days kind of thing, talk about key features, best reasons to use Lubuntu, and maybe a tiny bit about contributing if you want (but this is a user-focused session, not contributor)
<ianorlin> I just need to check calendar first
<pleia2> ok, would be great to see a lubuntu session :)
<ianorlin> hmm phillw said he might end up doing one looking back at my irc logs
<pleia2> ianorlin: yeah, I spoke to him yesterday and he was going back and forth about doing one, I got the impression he didn't want to when he asked if it was ok if lubuntu didn't participate
 * pleia2 shrugs
<Gareth> ......./w 33
<Gareth> erm
<pleia2> fine, go to window 33
<pleia2> </3
<pleia2> :D
<Gareth> hah
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-06-05
<m4gnus> R2Pi2 are you *just* a Raspberry Pi?
<pleia2> m4gnus: pretty much
<m4gnus> Ha! Yay!
<m4gnus> >_>
<DonkeyHotei> of course not, it's a pi with an irc client!
<m4gnus> Does it do any tricks?
<DonkeyHotei> idk, it's her pi, not mine
<pleia2> heh, no, it doesn't do any tricks, just brought it in a few times to /exec some info about the pi
<DonkeyHotei> what client is it running? i ask because prior to typing half this line, it didn't occur to me to ctcp version
<pleia2> irssi
<DonkeyHotei> i installed irssi on my first coin mining rig, which was already running headless with tmux, ubuntu of course
<DonkeyHotei> precise, though
<ianorlin> I only have irsii in my lxqt vm
<DonkeyHotei> second rig is not secure and i don't want to expose it to the internet
 * ianorlin doesn't like mining crypto currency because of power
<DonkeyHotei> odd, my eeepc 900a running trusty froze on wake from suspend and when i force rebooted, the fonts got tiny-fied
<DonkeyHotei> i can't read the unity menu bar
<DonkeyHotei> i know i saw a font size control somewhere before, can't find it now
<DonkeyHotei> pleia2: you're the expert
<ianorlin> I would have ot reboot into my unity and not lxde to find it I don't remember off the top of my head
<DonkeyHotei> unity makes the most sense on a screen that size, plus, utopic will be touchscreen-friendly, and i've installed a resistive touchscreen on it
<nhaines> Utopic is not planned to be toucscreen-friendly.
<nhaines> It'll be utopic+2 that'll have Unity 8, although utopic+1 should have a preview session.
<DonkeyHotei> i was told otherwise in #ubuntu-touch
<DonkeyHotei> utopic+2? seriously?
<DonkeyHotei> and until then Win8 will be the sole touch-friendly OS when half the laptops at best buy have touchscreens?
<nhaines> Yup.
<nhaines> Although to be honest, Unity 8 isn't planned to work any differently than Unity 7 on desktops, touchscreen or not.
<nhaines> And in any case, no sense in breaking Unity for *everyone* just so a couple of people can have some extra touchscreen features a little earlier.
<DonkeyHotei> then ubuntu-touch MUST be installable on x86
<nhaines> It has been since April 17th.
<DonkeyHotei> last i tried, it required arm libs it couldn't get
<nhaines> In a fashion, anyway.  "Ubuntu Touch" isn't a thing that exists.
<nhaines> You'll want to install unity8-desktop-session-mir.
<DonkeyHotei> i might try that on the netbook, will it care that the touchscreen is resistive?
<DonkeyHotei> and that the driver is for xorg?
<nhaines> Resistive touchscreen shouldn't matter.  Canonical isn't doing any development for X11, so you'll have to check with the community for Xorg stuff.
<nhaines> Oh, I misread the question.  If Mir doesn't run on your netbook, neither will Unity 8.
<DonkeyHotei> i'm sure it will run in some fashion. i just don't know if it has the same touchscreen driver as xorg
<Guest64755> Ooops!  I've turned into Guest64755!
<DonkeyHotei> [Wed 2014-06-04 08:13:34 PM PDT] <DonkeyHotei> odd, my eeepc 900a running trusty froze on wake from suspend and when i force rebooted, the fonts got tiny-fied
<DonkeyHotei> [Wed 2014-06-04 08:14:10 PM PDT] <DonkeyHotei> i can't read the unity menu bar
<DonkeyHotei> [Wed 2014-06-04 08:35:52 PM PDT] <DonkeyHotei> i know i saw a font size control somewhere before, can't find it now
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-06-06
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: so i installed unity8-desktop-session-mir like you said, and now i get only a text console
<nhaines> Hm, that's unfortuante.
<DonkeyHotei> and i can't get unity7 to run anymore either
<DonkeyHotei> where are mir's logs?
<nhaines> No idea--I don't run Mir.
<nhaines> But you should get lightdm running and then you just choose a different session.
<nhaines> Alternativel, removing unity8-desktop-session-mir...
<DonkeyHotei> lightdm doesn't run anymore
<DonkeyHotei> nor does plymouth
<nhaines> I haven't looked into it since March, but I've never had that happen before.
<nhaines> I'd remove any proprietary graphics drivers, and if that doesn't work, remove the package.
<DonkeyHotei> removing the pkg does not remove mir
<DonkeyHotei> nor does it remove unity8
<DonkeyHotei> graphics are intel
<nhaines> Purging the package shuold remove all first-level dependencies.
<DonkeyHotei> doesn't
<nhaines> I don't have any further advice.  Any open source driver should work, but I haven't used it in production.
<DonkeyHotei> gah, i'm dumb
<DonkeyHotei> grabbed ubuntu-touch-session along with it
<DonkeyHotei> removed that and it boots
<DonkeyHotei> into lightdm anyway
<DonkeyHotei> the mir session just gets a black screen
<nhaines> Well that's a happy improvement, at least.
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
<pleia2> morning
 * ianorlin decided on letting phillw do UOS because I don't want to start talking at 7am and wake my dad up grumpy on mike
<pleia2> hehe
<Roguehorse> Killed my Twitter account yesterday - I feel liberated : )
<blitz> I never really understood twitter
<Roguehorse> I understand Twitter, but never really got into it - at one time I had accounts with ALL the major social platforms and now I've weeded down to just G+
<Roguehorse> I think I have already spread all my "feelers" out three and tested the waters time to reduce the mess to a smaller more manageable circle
<Roguehorse> Has everyone gotten their new openSSL packages installed?
<akk> I think so, but wondering if I need to change a bunch of passwords now.
<akk> As I understand it, the danger is mostly from attackers on the same net (or a net between you and the server)
<akk> so on sites where you use SSL from open networks, there's a danger, but sites you only access from home, maybe not?
<ianorlin> unless someone has your wifi password
<akk> I'm not too worried about that.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-06-07
<Roguehorse> I used to be as I'm not the admin for my home network...so I proxy now
<Roguehorse> Lets just say it was too "obvious" someone was able to tell everywhere I visited and NO ONE has access to my machine but me
<Roguehorse> which leaves - uh hem - the untruted network providers
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
<Roguehorse> Anyone with experience in PerlTk?
 * Roguehorse Sometimes I wonder why I read about Microsoft's grip on the US education system - it only depresses me
<ianorlin> yes it is sad
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-06-08
<Roguehorse> I know a lot of schools are migrating to Chromebooks but some of the stories IT persons have endured when trying to help is atrocious!
<Roguehorse> I followed a lead to the President of the Ca School Board - now I understand better - : (
<MichaelPaoli> Ubuntu hour & Berkeley Linux Users Group @ Bobby G's in Berkeley http://www.berkeleylug.com/?page_id=67
<darthrobot> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group » Meetings]
<grantbow> good :-)
<grantbow> discussion here or #berkeleylug
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-06-01
<nhaines> Meeting tonight!
<nhaines> elky: this means you.
<pleia2> o/
 * ianorlyn is here as well 
<nhaines> I'm just sitting down with foods.  <3
<Roguehorse> Meeting tonight right?
<ianorlyn> yes
<Roguehorse> =)
<Roguehorse> Hmm 7pm...guess it's just the two of us.
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Jun  1 02:00:45 2015 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> Welcome everyone!  It's meeting time!
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda is available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15May31
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15May31 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> Before we bign, does anybody have any anouncements or events?
<nhaines> begin*
 * ianorlyn does not
 * Roguehorse nope
<pleia2> ah, looks like the next SF Ubuntu Hour will land before our next meeting
<pleia2> but I haven't scheduled it yet, should be on June 10th though
<nhaines> pleia2: syncing up again?  :)
<pleia2> oh, also worth mentioning that EBLUG has had meetings to chat about some of the work Partimus has been up to lately for schools
<Roguehorse> pleia2: ty
<pleia2> there will be another one in June 17th (EBLUG is in Fremont)
<pleia2> ah yes, it's Roguehorse's LUG!
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> I think that's all I've got for now
<Roguehorse> Yes, I think it should be fun!
<Roguehorse> =)
<nhaines> Awesome.  :)
<nhaines> Okay, the first item in our agenda.
<nhaines> #topic Review last year's meeting agenda activity.
<nhaines> elky was researching the agenda and meeting activity for last year and had prepared a report for us.
<nhaines> elky: are you around to present the data to us?
<nhaines> Okay, looks like she was busy tonight.
<nhaines> Let's defer this to the mailing list, then.
<ianorlyn> nhaines +1
<Roguehorse> nhaines: yep
<nhaines> We're looking at how often we are meeting versus how often we have actionable topics on the agenda.
<nhaines> That'll let us decide whether we should change our LoCo online meeting interval.
<nhaines> Okay, so wrapping up, that's all we had on the agenda this meeting.
<nhaines> Any last comments before we go?
<Roguehorse> every two weeks seems very rational
<nhaines> Yes, but there's almost never anything to discuss.
<Roguehorse> well, then we make some. =)
<nhaines> That
<nhaines> That's the spirit!  :)
<Roguehorse> LOL!
<nhaines> Okay, thanks for coming everyone.
<toddcnb> any new events?
<nhaines> Next meeting's on June 7th!
<nhaines> toddcnb: just the ones mentioned at the top of the hour.
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Jun  1 02:18:19 2015 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2015/ubuntu-us-ca.2015-06-01-02.00.moin.txt
<Roguehorse> wow! that was fast
<nhaines> About average for meetings with no agenda items.  :)
<Roguehorse> how often have they been like that?
<DonkeyHotei> Pretty often recently
<DonkeyHotei> Most in fact
<Roguehorse> ah man
<nhaines> Yeah.  I'd rather go to monthly meetings in that case.
<nhaines> But we'll see how it goes.
<Roguehorse> ???
<Roguehorse> I understand the reasoning but I'd rather focus on getting agenda items on the board than cut everything back
<Roguehorse> of course I'm one to talk having missed like 8 months or more of meetings
<nhaines> If nothing's happening, nothing's happening.
<Roguehorse> dude, something is always happening
<nhaines> Other than the Ubuntu Hours, that doesn't appear to be true.
<Roguehorse> you're telling me that all these people logged into this channel right now are doing nothing involved with Ubuntu?
<nhaines> Tht's what they're saying, yes.
<Roguehorse> ughh
<pleia2> june 7th is in one week, did I miss something? :)
<nhaines> And I would love to hear differently from them.  :)
<nhaines> pleia2: oh no.  :)
<nhaines> Well, I'll fix it in post.  ;)
<Roguehorse> Ubuntu Hour doesn't carry over into here?
<nhaines> They do, but the ML is better for non-actionable announcements.
<Roguehorse> Ok, let me dig around and see what I can do
<Roguehorse> nhaines: Are you the point of contact these days?
<DonkeyHotei> The LoCo has 3 officers
<Roguehorse> where do I find that data?
<DonkeyHotei> The wiki
<Roguehorse> that's kind of generic, can you be a bit more specific?
<ianorlyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam - Ubuntu Wiki]
<DonkeyHotei> I could if i were connected from my computer instead of using split screen on my phone showing irc and skype together
<Roguehorse> LOL! no worries
<Roguehorse> I'm looking at admins:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu California | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<elky> nhaines: d'oh, chaotic weekend, forgot it was sunday
<Roguehorse> ha! been there, done that
<nhaines> Roguehorse: I'm as good a  point of contact as any.
<Roguehorse> nhaines: okey-dokey
<nhaines> Roguehorse: also glad you could make it yesterday!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-06-02
<ianorlyn> nhaines what does ubuntu-touch use a pdfviewer although having a pdf viewer would probably be more useful on a tablet or desktop, There is a Qt one I like called qpdfview that is hosted at lauchpad and has quite a few features but not quite full form support yet but is not documented on the community help wiki at all
<nhaines> ianorlyn: it uses Document Viewer.
<ianorlyn> ah the gtk one
<nhaines> elky: can you write up an email about your meetings analysis for the mailing list?
<nhaines> Also I'm kind of swamped this week.  Could someone else take care of the post meeting stuff?
<ianorlyn> nhaines: I am getting it done
<nhaines> ianorlyn: thanks so much.  :)
<DonkeyHotei> MarkDude: welcome to the orange side of gnu
<MarkDude> Hey there
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-06-03
<ianorlyn> http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale/14x hmm this maybe shold be on the mailing list
<darthrobot> Title: [SCALE 14x | 14x]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-06-04
<Roguehorse> Well, I got rid of Debian and switched back to Kubuntu
<Roguehorse> Debian is a really nice platform but required too much hoop jumping to do things that are simple with Ubuntu
<DonkeyHotei> ubuntu is the ancient african word for "can't set up debian"
<Roguehorse> Cute joke, but it's BS
<nhaines> The joke's about 9 or 10 years old and was quite true at the time.
<DonkeyHotei> 11 years actually
<DonkeyHotei> granted, the first two versions of ubuntu weren't that good, but then it picked up
 * ianorlin hasn't been using it that long
<ianorlin> https://gist.github.com/3e67a6e99425be868651 this makes little sense
<darthrobot> [R: gist.github.com] Title: [-]
<Roguehorse> yeah, I didn't start in on ubuntu until 9.10
<Roguehorse> the first unity of 11.04 didn't work well for me so I bailed to openSUSE
<Roguehorse> then openSUSE started to have a lot of problem so I went back to Kubuntu
<Roguehorse> Kubuntu seems to just work really well (at least for me) so I'll be sticking this out for a while
<ianorlin> I actually supringsly started with 13.04 and lubuntu
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-06-05
<Roguehorse> not a bad starting point, still using lubuntu?
<ianorlin> yes mostly but sometimes install other flavors
<blitz> like vanilla
<blitz> or chocochocochip
<Roguehorse> you're using vbox for those others?
 * ianorlyn isn't using vbox I use kvm with virt-manager
<ianorlyn> although some of it is sometimes like having many different partions I can boot from
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-06-06
<locodir-user> hello.  I am having trouble installing Ubuntu and was hoping someone could lend a hand
<ianorlyn> DonkeyHotei: you might be interested in this talk https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9U1pIcRAiG0
<darthrobot> Title: [Openwest 2015 - Aaron Mildenstein - "From open-source community involvement to career" (103) - YouTube]
<DonkeyHotei> a bit late, i'm in talks with a potential sponsor so to speak
<ianorlyn> ok hope you the best
<DonkeyHotei> thanx but i keep worrying about screwing it up in some way or other
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-06-07
<wililupy> Question: Is anyone else getting http error 500 when trying to snap refresh ubuntu-core?
<wililupy> I'm getting this error on my 16.04 laptop and from my Ubuntu-core KVM's.
<wililupy> Sorry wrong channel.
<pleia2> hopefully firming up venue details next week for an SF release party next month \o/
<pleia2> I have a contact who is excited about helping us, but she's on vacation this week
<lynorian> pleia2, :D
<nhaines> pleia2: that's great news!  :D
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-06-09
<nhaines> It's time to do the thing I sat down to do 3 hours ago but then forgot to do!  \o/
<nhaines> pleia2: can you host the meeting Sunday?  I'm out of town from tomorrow until Monday.
<pleia2> nhaines: should be able to!
<nhaines> pleia2: yay!  Do you want to send the announcement this time?
<pleia2> yeah sure
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks!  I'd do it but I'm stuck in Windows for another half hour.
<pleia2> well, I'm on my phone ;) will have to do in AM anyway
<nhaines> wfm!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-06-10
<b-yeezi> Hi all. Anyone know of any good LUGs in San Diego County?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-06-12
<sonicabt> Hey guys, I need help with my sound and microsd card slot. I installed ubuntu 16.04 on my ASUS Vivobook e200HA, and since beginning the kernel doesn't recognise my microsd card slot and sound card.
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group (BerkeleyLUG) ... 'till 3 @ Bobby G's Pizzeria https://berkeleylug.com/meetings/
<darthrobot> Title: [Meetings – BerkeleyLUG]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-06-06
<linuxliam> join#ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<linuxliam> Hi o/
<MarkDude> This channel is like secret clubhouse
<MarkDude> #ubuntu-california is the house with a nice yard. This is the tree house on hill
<MarkDude> CoC still applies here. But it can still have Lord of the Flies mystique, just gotta be not rude :D
<pleia2> this is the main channel ;)
<MarkDude> Lol. When in doubt, pleia2 is usually correct.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-06-04
<nhaines> Meeting in a couple of minutes!  :)
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Jun  4 02:02:31 2018 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> Hello everyone, and welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for June 3rd, 2018.
<nhaines> Our agenda is available here and is empty: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/18June03
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/18June03 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> I don't think anyone's here tonight, so this will be a brief meeting.
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> There are no upcoming events that I know of.  Summer's a great time for installfests, so if anyone is interseted in organizing one, we have several members who have experience and can lend advice.
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> I got a surprised package in the mail last week: a Bq M10 FHD Ubuntu Edition tablet.  It's now running UBports and is a very nice piece of hardware.  I can see why people were so happy with theirs.
<nhaines> I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it yet.  Maybe a bit of archival work and maybe a bit of documentation.  And soon, UBports will release 16.04-based images, so that will be nice.
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<nhaines> There is no agenda for tonight's meeting.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Is there any other business before we wrap things up?
<nhaines> Okay, our next meeting is scheduled for June 17th.  Hope to see people there!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Jun  4 02:08:43 2018 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2018/ubuntu-us-ca.2018-06-04-02.02.moin.txt
<pleia2> I struggled a bit with the battery life on my M10
<nhaines> Is it not great?  I haven't used mine enough yet.
<pleia2> not compared to my other tablets :\
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: https://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, June 17th, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<pleia2> I reflashed it with android after Canonical stopped support, and that didn't help
<nhaines> Aww.
<pleia2> might try UBports now though
<nhaines> The installer's a snap!
<pleia2> hah? :)
<nhaines> In that it's really easy to use.  Also a snap package.
 * pleia2 nods
<nhaines> It was fun to say.  :)
<nhaines> And then you just enable dev mode and plug it in the tablet and the installer autodetects your tablet and grabs the right files and throws them at the device.  Very slick.
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> maybe that's my project next weekend ;)
<pleia2> GPD Pocket + Debian was the project this weekend
<nhaines> Oh yeah, how did that go?  :)
<nhaines> Part of me wants a GDP pocket and part of me knows how I feel about that kind of keyboard.
<pleia2> went well, someone I worked with on OpenStack stuff did all the hard parts and wrote up instructions ;)
<pleia2> wasn't so bad though, just fiddling with wireless
<pleia2> there are a couple other things I'd like to do, so I'll chip away at those
<nhaines> Nice.  :)
<pleia2> the keyboard really is terrible though, worse than the mini9
<pleia2> the layout I mean
<pleia2> now I really want to flash my tablet, aahhh
<pleia2> haha
<nhaines> Haha
<nhaines> It's never been easier!
<pleia2> it keeps booting into android /o\
<pleia2> ah, there it goes
<pleia2> well, there was an error, but I just did "try again" and it seems to be trying to do things :)
<pleia2> no, there's a bug report about what I'm seeing
<pleia2> first need to put canonical ubuntu on it again to unlock it, then use this thing
<pleia2> so it is indeed a next weekend thing :)
<nhaines> Ooh, really?  Weird!
<nhaines> Mine didn't boot and had to be flashed...  I think twice.  But it's hard to tell because the port doesn't keep a secure connection.  /o\
